# AEW Dynamite - September 7, 2022 - FALLOUT FROM ALL OUT



## Mr316

I’m curious to see if Punk, Omega and Bucks will be there.


----------



## Scuba Steve

-Yuta VS Garcia for the Pure Title. 
-Best Friends VS Death Triangle

Not entirely convinced now that Garcia wins here given Jericho said the JAS won't be there for DG.


----------



## Scuba Steve

MJF speaking should either be the main event or given him the segment right before the main event.

Use the return moment for his promo to build intrigue for his first public comments since LA, throughout the show.


----------



## 3venflow

Garcia is from Buffalo so I think he wins the title. Maybe afterwards he gets Orton in Evolution'd by the JAS for his faltering loyalty.

Also, Yuta beat Garcia in a Pure Title match at Death By Dishonor and we know how bookers love to 50/50 things.

Garcia winning the Pure Title would seem like a good next step in his push after he beat Danielson and only lost their 2/3 falls match narrowly.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Garcia is from Buffalo so I think he wins the title. Maybe afterwards he gets Orton in Evolution'd by the JAS for his faltering loyalty.
> 
> Also, Yuta beat Garcia in a Pure Title match at Death By Dishonor and we know how bookers love to 50/50 things.
> 
> Garcia winning the Pure Title would seem like a good next step in his push after he beat Danielson and only lost their 2/3 falls match narrowly.


Yoots needs to be taken down a peg IMO. He's a good wrestler but not a great wrestler and he is booked too strong ATM IMO.


----------



## Not Lying

Mr316 said:


> I’m curious to see if Punk, Omega and Bucks will be there.


Probably not. TK loves to put an ice bucket on hot shit that’s not planned.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566935458470211585
> -Yuta VS Garcia for the ROH Pure Title.
> 
> -Best Friends VS Death Triangle


this might end up being one of their highest rated shows ever

also - Danny wins the Pure title here for sure IMO


----------



## Frost99

So HYPED; I grabbed 3rd-row floor seats two weeks ago (camera side). I wasn't going to wait for the OVER-priced Oct Cnd dates. The idea of MJF, Punk, Kenny, the Acclaimed, Y2J, Bryan, Darby, etc, so pumped coming out of All Out


----------



## Irish Jet

I get the impression MJF and Punk get along so I imagine he'll let MJF cut loose on the situation and if there is a line not to cross he'll let him know. 

That could be extremely entertaining. I wonder if he'll address how he was overshadowed.


----------



## zkorejo

After that awesome ppv and terrible scrum, just give MJF a mic and let him unload. I'm super excited for Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

guys - no lie - was there even a RAW on last night? my twitter timeline is flush with nothing but AEW

for good or ill


----------



## omaroo

Hope my man MJF fucking just unleashes hell on the mic lol.

Sad that he has been overshadowed because of the media scrum but they need to make sure momentum doesnt stop with him.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Yoots needs to be taken down a peg IMO. He's a good wrestler but not a great wrestler and he is booked too strong ATM IMO.


Agreed on that. I like Yuta but he has midcard mainstay written all over him. Garcia has a natural swagger and a much higher ceiling with some more experience.

Garcia vs. Yuta at Death by Dishonor was a fantastic 16 minute match and will steal the show tomorrow if given a bit of time. It's going to be interesting to see the Pure Rules format on Dynamite. Their ROH match was very sports-based in presentation and with the JAS staying out of it, I can see this one being the same.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Agreed on that. I like Yuta but he has midcard mainstay written all over him. Garcia has a natural swagger and a much higher ceiling with some more experience.
> 
> Garcia vs. Yuta at Death by Dishonor was a fantastic 16 minute match and will steal the show tomorrow if given a bit of time. It's going to be interesting to see the Pure Rules format on Dynamite. Their ROH match was very sports-based in presentation and with the JAS staying out of it, I can see this one being the same.


that was one of my fav matches

i just kinda wonder if its the type of match needed after an All Out and media scrum like that

while i prefer match heavy dynamite / I would not be opposed to a hectic, story-driven episode


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Should be good. Worth it for MJF alone.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567273422471991296


----------



## Araragi




----------



## rich110991

Going to be gutted if The Elite and Punk aren’t on the show.

But hello MJF!!!! I’m not sold on the people in his group though  Hopefully he just paid them to help him as a one off?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rich110991 said:


> Going to be gutted if The Elite and Punk aren’t on the show.
> 
> But hello MJF!!!! I’m not sold on the people in his group though  Hopefully he just paid them to help him as a one off?


ego and gunns are heat machines

lee is a great technical wrestler and W is the odd one out - but i guess you need a heater


----------



## rich110991

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ego and gunns are heat machines
> 
> lee is a great technical wrestler and W is the odd one out - but i guess you need a heater


I like Ethan but the rest and Stokely, meh, but if they are together then hopefully they can change my mind.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Butcher and Blade will probably be getting a match on Dynamite or Rampage given they are from Buffalo.


----------



## One Shed

All I know is Caster's rap Wednesday better not be held back by legal issues.


----------



## EMGESP

There is no point having MJF cut a promo if they won't allow him to straight up drop nukes on the whole situation. You have to keep the momentum going with this.


----------



## Geeee

Based on this, it looks like we might be getting HOOK on Dynamite, possibly two women's segments and Motor City Machine Guns continuing to feud with FTR. Perhaps enhancement matches for The Acclaimed and Ricky Starks?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This Dynamite has become MUST WATCH TV.









Fuck, I have an eye appointment just two hours before it and my eyes will still be dilated. I'll still try to watch it.


----------



## Good Bunny

Scuba Steve said:


> MJF speaking should either be the main event or given him the segment right before the main event.
> 
> Use the return moment for his promo to build intrigue for his first public comments since LA, throughout the show.


If he’s not on at the beginning I’m probably not watching the show. 

I’ve only enjoyed Yuta and Garcia’s match at the last ROH ppv but don’t know how they can top that without repeating what they did there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My prediction for tomorrow. Punk's music hits and Colt Cabana debuts to his new intro music Colt of Personality.


----------



## fabi1982

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> My prediction for tomorrow. Punk's music hits and Colt Cabana debuts to his new intro music Colt of Personality.


Honestly I can see TK doing this.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

This will be the most popular Dynamite of all time mark my words.


----------



## Mr316

BIIIG Nige said:


> This will be the most popular Dynamite of all time mark my words.


It’s gonna open with a huge number but people will drop out once they realize Punk isn’t there.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Mr316 said:


> It’s gonna open with a huge number but people will drop out once they realize Punk isn’t there.


As long as they register it all counts baby.


----------



## drougfree

Punk`s meltdown=ratings


----------



## MaseMan

Going to be a very weird Dynamite if none of Punk or the Elite are there tonight. It wouldn't surprise me though: AEW Dark last night basically had no mention of any of them.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer says Mox and Jericho weren't scheduled to be there but will now due to the obvious absences.

It'll be weird to have a fall-out show without two newly crowned champions.


----------



## Jedah

I had no intention of watching this and the card looks ass but this company is such a flaming train wreck that you just can't take your eyes off it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Mr316

The fucking rating they would get tonight if they announced at 4pm ET that CM Punk will be on Dynamite tonight.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Thankful that it is Wednesday. Hoping this show can deliver something that begins to shift the focus away from what happened after All Out. 

Tired of "rumors" and fan speculation based on snippets of what has transpired. If you don't have the whole story, it's tough to point fingers and assign blame in a fair and unbiased manner. 

I personally am not on anyone's side and realize that fans can be the biggest loser in all of this if it means we don't get Punk VS Kenny, Punk in tag matches with the Bucks and Punk/FTR VS The Elite because of what transpired. Hopefully cooler heads prevail in the end. 

Tonight already has 3 exciting things lined up for me personally :

Yuta VS Garcia 
Death Triangle VS Best Friends 
and MJF will speak for the first time in months.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Since the show is in Buffalo, I hope Butcher, Blade and Bunny get to appear.


----------



## BettsyUK

I commented in another thread about this, but you've gotta have MJF interrupt Tony Khan. That's the money maker right there. Get TK to come out and address the situation from All Out, announce all involved are suspended until further notice, and then have MJF come out laughing at TK, shouting you're suspending them like you suspended me, you coward, etc. Let MJF have his moment and then move on.

Have an open challenge match with Wardlow for the TNT title , heavily feature Danielson, Jericho, etc, and get the acclaimed to do their thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

for the first time in forever, i'd follow a WWE format

MJF in the beginning, somewhere in the middle backstage and at the end

Throw Hangman in there somewhere too


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for the first time in forever, i'd follow a WWE format
> 
> MJF in the beginning, somewhere in the middle backstage and at the end
> 
> Throw Hangman in there somewhere too


Promos all night baybay!


----------



## 3venflow

There's currently still only two matches announced, which is unprecedented for AEW. Tony Khan skipped his usual call-in to Busted where he often announces matches.

All we know is:


MJF speaks.
Garcia challenges Yuta for the ROH Pure Title in a rematch from Death By Dishonor. Feels like this could be the main event if Garcia is winning for the hometown pop.
Best Friends and Death Triangle renew their old rivalry with OC eyeing a shot at PAC's All-Atlantic Title.
Mox and Jericho will appear having originally not being scheduled to.
No Punk, Omega, Bucks.

Butcher, Blade & Bunny are doing a meet-and-greet so might get a hometown appearance (or that could happen on the Rampage taping).


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> There's currently still only two matches announced, which is unprecedented for AEW. Tony Khan skipped his usual call-in to Busted where he often announces matches.
> 
> All we know is:
> 
> 
> MJF speaks.
> Garcia challenges Yuta for the ROH Pure Title in a rematch from Death By Dishonor. Feels like this could be the main event if Garcia is winning for the hometown pop.
> Best Friends and Death Triangle renew their old rivalry with OC eyeing a shot at PAC's All-Atlantic Title.
> Mox and Jericho will appear having originally not being scheduled to.
> No Punk, Omega, Bucks.
> 
> Butcher, Blade & Bunny are doing a meet-and-greet so might get a hometown appearance (or that could happen on the Rampage taping).




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567310952340545537
From this, I think we can assume that The Acclaimed will also be on the show. Maybe Acclaimed vs Butcher and Blade?


----------



## 3venflow

Toni Storm vs. Penelope Ford in an eliminator match (if Penelope wins she gets a shot at the interim title) added.


----------



## Good Bunny

No other big names announced. This is MJF’s chance to show & prove himself as a ratings attraction.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If Punk, Matt, or even Omega show up, I’m touching myself.

If BAY BAY randomly shows up, I’m definitely touching myself.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jedah said:


> I had no intention of watching this and the card looks ass but this company is such a flaming train wreck that you just can't take your eyes off it.


Except for the fact that tonight's card looks really good/promising, and that the company has never been in better hands they are already now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567579993168924673

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Im not watching it if The Elite isnt going to be there.

The only thing of insterest is seeing what MJF has to say, and I hope MJF buries CM Punk!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567594110172766216
Whatever happens with Punk, they may have to properly vacate the title this time and not go the interim road.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567594110172766216
> Whatever happens with Punk, they may have to properly vacate the title this time and not go the interim road.


somehow I feel this is the perfect time for an authority figure

someone like Regal taking the 'TV' reigns 

but I guess Tony S will deliver the news


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567594110172766216
> Whatever happens with Punk, they may have to properly vacate the title this time and not go the interim road.


People still picking Punk over The Elite?


----------



## Prized Fighter

I think they should announce a battle royal for next week. The winner faces MJF at Grand Slam. I would pack the battle royal with the biggest names like Mox, Bryan, Jericho, Starks, Hobbs, Wardlow, Darby, and maybe even Sting. Give the world title a big feel and make MJF winning it matter. That will at least settle down the world title situation a bit.

For tonight's card, I have no idea what to expect. There are only three matches set and one of them is a women's match that won't last 12 minutes. I still think they should just go full chaos and have shots of the entire locker room fighting. Embrace who people think you are and make it into good TV.


----------



## H4L

Tonight is must-watch TV.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Side note: If the Elite have to drop the trios titles, it should be to FTR/Wardlow.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> If Punk, Matt, or even Omega show up, I’m touching myself.
> 
> If BAY BAY randomly shows up, I’m definitely touching myself.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Max Caster should come out like this tonight


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592141043417090


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Wonder if Tony will come out, looking like a deer in the headlights again?


----------



## Irish Jet

What a shitshow for AEW.

MJF can’t just be handed the title and now any match you make will be hilariously predictable.


----------



## omaroo

Punk has to vacate the title.

Interim fucking bullshit can't happen again.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Just give MJF, Hook and Miro more time if they are not on the show.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

Hoping main event of Grand Slam gets booked tonight. Punk, Ace steel and Larry the dog vs The Elite in a Door and guts match. Only way to win is By kicking the door in to escape.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

CriminalLeapord said:


> Hoping main event of Grand Slam gets booked tonight. Punk, Ace steel and Larry the dog vs The Elite in a Door and guts match. Only way to win is By kicking the door in to escape.


Or


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## LowIqButHandsome

Here's hoping Danhausen will show up.


----------



## Martyn

LowIqButHandsome said:


> Here's hoping Danhausen will show up.


Better not. His boots are cursed.


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> View attachment 132656


I’ve been “Internetless” since Sunday’s night and, right now, I’m just like


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> I’ve been “Internetless” since Sunday’s night and, right now, I’m just like


Damn. You've a lot to read through then.


----------



## Mr316

Whoanma said:


> I’ve been “Internetless” since Sunday’s night and, right now, I’m just like


Good luck!


----------



## LowIqButHandsome

Hook should destroy punk tonight for good and make everyone happy again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Is it Monday? Because it feels like it 💀


----------



## 3venflow

Tony is going to book one of those big fuck-off battle royales again isn't he, with the winner facing MJF at Grand Slam?


----------



## grecefar

MJF talks but now Caster is there too?, and Hook too?, ok this is a must see for me.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567619045834326017
2x vacated titles coming?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567619045834326017
> 2x vacated titles coming?


FTR + Wardlow winning the TRIOS will be something


----------



## Jedah

Irish Jet said:


> What a shitshow for AEW.
> 
> MJF can’t just be handed the title and now any match you make will be hilariously predictable.


They need to just hand it to him. Nobody else is even close to claiming a title shot at the moment. And decommission the fucking trios title. Send it down a black hole and pretend it never existed.


----------



## Mister Sinister

1. Repeating what I posted in the injury thread-- they should do Mox vs Wardlow vs Danielson, Wardlow wins, and MJF stalks him for months with his title shot.
2. They don't need no promo. They need MJF to come out dressed as Punk with Cass as Larry the Dog and someone else as Ace the Flying Steel Chair, and they need to parody what happened after the ppv, with someone interrupting as The Bucks and Omega (full costume).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567620338355150849


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This show is going to be wild.


----------



## 3venflow

I could see Death Triangle vs. Best Friends being made a trios title match. Strap up Best Friends I guess, since PAC is already defending a title.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show is going to be wild.


How come?


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jedah said:


> They need to just hand it to him. Nobody else is even close to claiming a title shot at the moment. And decommission the fucking trios title. Send it down a black hole and pretend it never existed.


Hobbs, Hanger and Darby were all in the top 5 of the rankings right before All Out. 

Can easily run a 4way between them at Grand Slam or set up a 3 way between the ranked contenders for next week with the winner (presumably Hanger) facing MJF at Grand Slam. There is history between Hanger and MJF that can be played up here if they choose to run a singles match to determine the next World Champ should the strap need vacated.

Alternatively, Wardlow could also step up and challenge MJF for Grand Slam given their history and how things went down at DoN.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567620338355150849


I don't envy him right now. Biggest test of his leadership yet.


----------



## Whoanma

Cancelling my AEW+ subscription?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Cancelling my AEW+ subscription?


Just wait till


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Uncle Iroh said:


> How come?


Everything going on ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just wait till


Are you wanting them to go out of business?


----------



## Geeee

I really hope that Tony Khan is not actually cutting a promo on this show


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just wait till


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Are you wanting them to go out of business?


It's a weekly thing on here. Adam Cole humour


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> It's a weekly thing on here. Adam Cole humour


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> I really hope that Tony Khan is not actually cutting a promo on this show


It'll be Schivone as usual


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 132674


----------



## Jedah

Scuba Steve said:


> Hobbs, Hanger and Darby were all in the top 5 of the rankings right before All Out.
> 
> Can easily run a 4way between them at Grand Slam or set up a 3 way between the ranked contenders for next week with the winner (presumably Hanger) facing MJF at Grand Slam. There is history between Hanger and MJF that can be played up here if they choose to run a singles match to determine the next World Champ should the strap need vacated.
> 
> Alternatively, Wardlow could also step up and challenge MJF for Grand Slam given their history and how things went down at DoN.


Wardlow vs. MJF is not something to do so soon. That should be a well-developed story for while MJF is champion.

And MJF IS going to be champion. We all know it, so there's no need to do a match. He's the next in line. Why would he need to fight other people that haven't been in the picture in a long time? Fuck the rankings. They suck. Get rid of them. Just hand him the title and let him go.



Geeee said:


> I really hope that Tony Khan is not actually cutting a promo on this show


I do. I'm only watching this because it's such a flaming train wreck that it's fascinating.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jedah said:


> Wardlow vs. MJF is not something to do so soon. That should be a well-developed story for while MJF is champion.
> 
> And MJF IS going to be champion. We all know it, so there's no need to do a match. He's the next in line. Why would he need to fight other people that haven't been in the picture in a long time? Fuck the rankings. They suck. Get rid of them. Just hand him the title and let him go.
> 
> 
> I do. I'm only watching this because it's such a flaming train wreck that it's fascinating.


Nah, getting rid of the good rankings is an extremely questionable idea, and hopefully they continue to maintain them since they make a lot of sense (contrary to what you’re saying here)


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This show is going to be wild.


I think it'll be tame. 

The world title situation will be addressed, I doubt we'll get anything on suspensions/punishments, though I would like to see it addressed.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Everything going on ?


But everyone involved is at home...

This show will likely be a way to highlight their younger "homegrown" stars. Hence why they're giving MJF a mic and putting Garcia/Yuta on, in the likely, main event. Khan addressing the crowd will likely open the show and it may just be Schiavone mentioning it as "breaking news" anyway.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just put the fuckin belt on MJF like should have been done multiple times already. It's not hard.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> Wardlow vs. MJF is not something to do so soon. That should be a well-developed story for while MJF is champion.
> 
> And MJF IS going to be champion. We all know it, so there's no need to do a match. He's the next in line. Why would he need to fight other people that haven't been in the picture in a long time? Fuck the rankings. They suck. Get rid of them. Just hand him the title and let him go.
> 
> 
> I do. I'm only watching this because it's such a flaming train wreck that it's fascinating.


The idea of handing someone a title has always been shit to me. 

Absolutely not.


----------



## Mr316

This show will either be crazy or extremely disappointing. We’ll find out very soon.


----------



## 3venflow

It could be surprisingly basic, since TK has probably spent the 24 hours trying to figure out what to do after the backstage shitshow.


----------



## Martyn

3venflow said:


> It could be surprisingly basic, since TK has probably spent the 24 hours trying to figure out what to do after the backstage shitshow.


WWE usually delivered when all the plans had to be suddenly changed, but they have a creative team and Khan is doing everything on his own, so I dont expect fireworks here.


----------



## Rhetro

Crowd should chant “Fire Punk” to Tony tonight if they have any respect for the alternative AEW has given them.


----------



## Jedah

PavelGaborik said:


> The idea of handing someone a title has always been shit to me.
> 
> Absolutely not.


That's nice and all, but we all know that nobody else is getting it but MJF, and if for some reason someone else won, it would only make the situation worse.

Just give it to him. Let him run his mouth with it and run everyone in this mess down. No other option makes sense. We don't need to wait for some fatal 4 way at Grand Slam when the result is inevitable.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jedah said:


> Wardlow vs. MJF is not something to do so soon. That should be a well-developed story for while MJF is champion.
> 
> And MJF IS going to be champion. We all know it, so there's no need to do a match. He's the next in line. Why would he need to fight other people that haven't been in the picture in a long time? Fuck the rankings. They suck. Get rid of them. Just hand him the title and let him go.
> 
> 
> I do. I'm only watching this because it's such a flaming train wreck that it's fascinating.


Because he hasn't earned it. What he earned was a title shot, if it geta vacated then he has a claim to bring in the next World Title match.

Nobody should be handed anything, the title needs to mean something and just declaring someone champion without having them compete to takes away the meaning. 

They have options for moving forward with a match, some being more predictable than others but all roads do likely lead to MJF holding the strap next.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567636022929891328


----------



## BettsyUK

BettsyUK said:


> I commented in another thread about this, but you've gotta have MJF interrupt Tony Khan. That's the money maker right there. Get TK to come out and address the situation from All Out, announce all involved are suspended until further notice, and then have MJF come out laughing at TK, shouting you're suspending them like you suspended me, you coward, etc. Let MJF have his moment and then move on.
> 
> Have an open challenge match with Wardlow for the TNT title , heavily feature Danielson, Jericho, etc, and get the acclaimed to do their thing.


Tony's seen my post!! 😉


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> That's nice and all, but we all know that nobody else is getting it but MJF, and if for some reason someone else won, it would only make the situation worse.
> 
> Just give it to him. Let him run his mouth with it and run everyone in this mess down. No other option makes sense. We don't need to wait for some fatal 4 way at Grand Slam when the result is inevitable.


We know who's winning most matches, it doesn't mean they all shouldn't transpire. 

Handing over the strap is bush league, no self respecting pro wrestling company should be "awarding" a belt to somebody, they should have to earn it in kayfabe, otherwise you might as well just call your show a soap opera.


----------



## One Shed

At least they were smart enough to save the announcement for the show. They are learning.

But on the other hand, the announced matches are going to make me want to stick my face in a fan.


----------



## Saintpat

Tony Khan assured us that the AEW roster coming out of All Out is the strongest it has ever been.

This should be exciting.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Walking into AEW tonight like….where anything can happen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr316

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan assured us that the AEW roster coming out of All Out is the strongest it has ever been.
> 
> This should be exciting.


Yes. That was before the media scrum.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567636022929891328


Perfect.

Hour 1 - Max Caster
Hour 2 - MJF

Just two hours of them ripping on everyone involved, in their own way. It'll be glorious!


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Saintpat said:


> Tony Khan assured us that the AEW roster coming out of All Out is the strongest it has ever been.
> 
> This should be exciting.


That was no doubt in reference to "re-signing" MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I’m sad the elite might be losing their trios belts, come on, Tony, don’t be a ho.


----------



## GarpTheFist

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592141043417090


Wait they seriously refer to themselves as aew galaxy? LMAO that's a TNA move, basically admitting you will never be as big as wwe


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

GarpTheFist said:


> Wait they seriously refer to themselves as aew galaxy? LMAO that's a TNA move, basically admitting you will never be as big as wwe


lol nah that's just sports' entertainer, Chris Jericho. 

(At least I think it's still just him).


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567592141043417090


Wait, this is actually real? They seriously called it the AEW Galaxy? I think this now ranks #1 in the most WWE thing they have ever done.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

One Shed said:


> Wait, this is actually real? They seriously called it the AEW Galaxy? I think this now ranks #1 in the most WWE thing they have ever done.


Not seriously, no.

Just the Sports Entertainers call it that.


----------



## 3venflow

Brody, Buddy and Julia still representing the House of Black on Dark tapings.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Everyone Loves the Acclaimed :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567530779936178176


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I'd be even more hyped for Dynamite tonight if CM Punk and the Elite were somehow there (which apparently won't happen now).


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I'd be even more hyped for Dynamite tonight if CM Punk and the Elite were somehow there (which apparently won't happen now).


I wonder if Hangman is there?? He wasn’t suspended was he?


----------



## just_one

Anyone has a stream to watch it live? Im not in the us. Help me out please


----------



## A PG Attitude

One Shed said:


> Wait, this is actually real? They seriously called it the AEW Galaxy? I think this now ranks #1 in the most WWE thing they have ever done.


It's just part of Jericho's 'sports entertainer' gimmick


----------



## rich110991

just_one said:


> Anyone has a stream to watch it live? Im not in the us. Help me out please


Google watch wrestling


----------



## Scuba Steve

rich110991 said:


> I wonder if Hangman is there?? He wasn’t suspended was he?


Rumor is he had already left the building when everything went down. So he should be on hand tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Uncle Iroh said:


> Not seriously, no.
> 
> Just the Sports Entertainers call it that.


So small time.


----------



## rich110991

Scuba Steve said:


> Rumor is he had already left the building when everything went down. So he should be on hand tonight.


I feel like they’re still gonna leave him off the show


----------



## 3venflow

Curious if Stokely's recruits will come out with MJF and if they'll have a name.

Also, still only four matches announced which suggests some sort of contendership match for the world title.

Butcher & Blade won't be on the show as they headlined Dark as hometown babyfaces against The Factory.


----------



## One Shed

A PG Attitude said:


> It's just part of Jericho's 'sports entertainer' gimmick


I mean, I understand that, but it is just so on the nose lame.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Mr316

The madman is opening the show.


----------



## One Shed

OK bitches, here we go.


----------



## Good Bunny

Tony speaking?


----------



## A PG Attitude

One Shed said:


> I mean, I understand that, but it is just so on the nose lame.


That's kinda the point.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Can’t wait to see the clusterfuck this week. I’m ALL IN!


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Popcorn ready for either the most eventful or boring episode of Dynamite


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Didn’t see Punk in the intro video. Let the conspiracy begin. 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

No Elite or Punk in the opening package lol


----------



## FrankieDs316

The removed punk form the intro


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Didn’t see Punk in the intro video. Let the conspiracy begin. 😂


No Punk, No Elite either.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk not even shown in the MJF video.


----------



## CovidFan

"Just under 48 hours ago" 

failing from the beginning.


----------



## DrEagles

FrankieDs316 said:


> The removed punk form the intro


Along with the Hardly boys and omega


----------



## Chan Hung

This is the first time AEW gets to talk about All Out instead of Punk and Elite lol


----------



## Mainboy

Those fucking booos.


----------



## One Shed

I half expected them to censor "Elite" like WWE used to censor "WWF."


----------



## Hotdiggity11

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA 


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Chelsea

Jeff Hardy
CM Punk
The Elite


----------



## Mainboy

Ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> No Elite or Punk in the opening package lol


This. Lets see what happens now


----------



## One Shed

Tony booed out of the building haha.


----------



## FrankenTodd

One Shed said:


> He sounds like he is reading a hostage statement.


[emoji23][emoji1787]HAHAHHAHA I CRIED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi

Tony didn't blink once during that promo.


----------



## Nothing Finer

redban said:


> MJF isn’t in that tournament??


Why would he be? He's already won the slot.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Any viewers who don't follow the backstage stuff must be confused as hell right now.


----------



## Businessman

LOL at Khan getting booed

Guy is a heel he should be an on screen character the asshole Mr. Khan


----------



## Jedah

LMAO ANOTHER TOURNAMENT AND MJF ISN'T EVEN IN THE FINAL.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL

The train wreck just doesn't stop!


----------



## Chan Hung

How embarrassing is it to have to go from interim champ, to punk as champ to back to vacant champ! LOL


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Khan getting booed out the building WTF LOL


They booed that they weren't getting a world title match tonight.

Jesus Christ chill out.


----------



## Whoanma

One Shed said:


> Tony booed out of the building haha.


Well deservedly.


----------



## Geeee

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I think Khan blinked 0 times in that promo.


TK might be related to Mark Zuckerberg


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MJF IS THE FUCKING GOAT OF AEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Jedah said:


> LMAO ANOTHER TOURNAMENT AND MJF ISN'T EVEN IN THE FINAL.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> The train wreck just doesn't stop!


They are fucked. 

MJF should be the MVP from now on.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Bury those mother fuckers MJF


----------



## ThatsItHesDead

A PG Attitude said:


> Any viewers who don't follow the backstage stuff must be confused as hell right now.


If not for this forum I would be like WTF


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Jedah said:


> LMAO ANOTHER TOURNAMENT AND MJF ISN'T EVEN IN THE FINAL.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> The train wreck just doesn't stop!


Why would he be he's already guaranteed a shot I swear some of you are legit mentally challenged


----------



## redban

DRose1994 said:


> Tony’s such a sweetheart. I feel bad for the situation he’s been put in.


growing up with old man Vince in WWE - I find it so cool to watch a young dude running a major wrestling company. TK is alright in my books


----------



## RainmakerV2

If MJF doesn't cash at Grand Slam and leave with the belt it's an epic failure


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF is now the epic GOD of AEW


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Poor MJF has to come back and save this company.


----------



## Swindle

Save Us MJF, MJFace


----------



## kyledriver

Mjf looking shaggy as hell

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi




----------



## Chan Hung

Damn No Punk and No Elite in the entrance. All of them are fucked.


----------



## shadow_spinner

MJF here to save wrestling


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LET'S FUCKING GO!!!! TONY KHAN GREW A SACK AND VACATED THE TITLES!!!*


----------



## ThatsItHesDead

FrankieDs316 said:


> Bury those mother fuckers MJF


This should be his moment to do what The Rock did when Austin walked out


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> They booed that they weren't getting a world title match tonight.
> 
> Jesus Christ chill out.



No they didn't. As soon as he hit the screen the boos rang out lmao. Way before any announcement about the title.


----------



## WSE

Damn, no highlights or direct mention of Punk or the Elite. 

Just simply titles vacated and will be decided. We will see if that lasts, but thats pretty telling that they arent even mentioning the suspended wresters.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The devil is back


----------



## Ham and Egger

AEW is in shambles right now. GAWDAMN!


----------



## Geeee

"when I called you stupid marks, I didn't mean it!"


----------



## Chelsea

He was just kidding lmfao


----------



## 3venflow

MJF is playing the crowd here, haha.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Tony Kahn laid down the motherfucking law. As he should! 😤


----------



## Jedah

MrMeeseeks said:


> Why would he be he's already guaranteed a shot I swear some of you are legit mentally challenged


Because it's Grand Slam?

Because we all know he's going to win anyway?

Because it's just ultimately another meaningless tournament and a meaningless title reign?

He better cash in there.


----------



## FrankenTodd

That prick Vince would have shown up and with a smile. Tony could neva.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nothing Finer

Is this the most on the nose face turn in history or is he being sarcastic?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hilarious Punk is covering up his injury too lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MJF is so over lol


----------



## redban

MJF flipped off the fans at the end of the PPV 3 days ago . How is he now a face


----------



## ImpactFan

''ThIs Is AlL a WoRk''

Yes... lets crown new champions and 2 days later vacate them... lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hot Rod shirt in the crowd 

YAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

redban said:


> MJF flipped off the fans at the end of the PPV 3 days ago . How is he now a face


He's probably trolling


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

What did Sammy do to deserve a title opportunity?


----------



## WSE

Nothing Finer said:


> Is this the most on the nose face turn in history or is he being sarcastic?


I really really hope its sarcasm. Heel MJF is the best.


----------



## shadow_spinner

MJF is still a heel


----------



## DRose1994

Buffalos receiving him so well, but I honestly think any town would’ve been happt


----------



## A PG Attitude

Thank god MJF is back on our screens.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ImpactFan

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What did Sammy do to deserve a title opportunity?


He got Tay


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh look, it’s the guy who lost to the guy AEW won’t mention on TV.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ok MJF, that was a very disrespectful promo...Not a fan of you saying that as a Christian


----------



## Chelsea

Go away, Mox.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF and Dictator Jon meet again.


----------



## RainmakerV2

ImpactFan said:


> ''ThIs Is AlL a WoRk''
> 
> Yes... lets crown new champions and 2 days later vacate them... lol



Yeah don't you get it you WWE shill lol go back to washing Hunters undies tee hee


----------



## FrankieDs316

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What did Sammy do to deserve a title opportunity?


Calling Eddie Tubby.


----------



## redban

WSE said:


> I really really hope its sarcasm. *Heel MJF is the best.*


 Crowd is loving him tonight though


----------



## One Shed

Pretty weaksauce opening promo.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Moxley heading to the ring after being defeated by an unknown wrestler on Sunday.


----------



## Jedah

MJF is going to be willed into a babyface role no matter what.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567666800002830337


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> No they didn't. As soon as he hit the screen the boos rang out lmao. Way before any announcement about the title.


There was literally like 3 boos, then they immediately begun to cheer when he announced Punk was stripped.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@RapShepard AND YOU THOUGHT MJF WAS A ONE DIMENSIONAL HEEL?! 







*


----------



## kyledriver

There it is 

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle

One Shed said:


> Pretty weaksauce opening promo.


Just MJF's greatest hits and giving fans his return, but no real content


----------



## MrMeeseeks

There he is


----------



## redban

no mention of CM Punk’s name. Is he the new Benoit (ie “he who shall not be named”)


----------



## shadow_spinner

I knew it


----------



## 3venflow

HAHAHAHA


----------



## FrankieDs316

Theres the MJF we know!


----------



## Businessman

MJF is really good on the mic

Sky’s the limit for this guy


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> There was literally like 3 boos, then they immediately begun to cheer when he announced Punk was stripped.



Lmao you're trolling or hearing what makes you feel good.


----------



## Araragi

Thank god for MJF.


----------



## Chelsea

LMFAO


----------



## WSE

Ah, much better.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxingfan

The only two people that stayed quiet. MJF and Jon Moxley


----------



## Mainboy

MJF Is just fucking fantastic.

Best thing in Wrestling at the moment.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LMAO


----------



## DRose1994

Idkkk. I kind of don’t like MJF going here.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567667380788109312


----------



## The XL 2

AEW taking Ls left and right, lmfao


----------



## Chelsea

CAWdy mention


----------



## Swindle

Now this is getting good


----------



## Adapting

MJF is so fucking good, LMAO.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Chelsea

ALL HAIL THE GAME! 👑


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Tony def did a 8 ball of cocaine before that


Yep, you can tell. He was coked up good.


----------



## DRose1994

After the weekend this company has had, I don’t like one of their top guys talking about WWE and Cody Rhodes.. just a bad look for the company


----------



## One Shed

So many WWE mentions...


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Shirt botchamania


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> After the weekend this company has had, I don’t like one of their top guys talking about WWE and Cody Rhodes.. just a bad look for the company


Yep, especially when Black just requested to leave lmfao


----------



## Araxen

Thank god, I couldn't bear a face MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

Well, any chance of MJF turning just flew out of the window.


----------



## redban

MJF had a whole stable on Sunday, with Stokely’s guys. Why not have them beat down Mox


----------



## Chan Hung

Wait where are the goons for MJF that helped him at All Out???


----------



## Irish Jet

Moxley looks like shit.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Too funny how many times Ambrose has to say this same shit over and over lmao


----------



## The XL 2

Hard to hear Moxley talk right after a promo God in MJF just talked


----------



## sbuch

Needs a break 



Irish Jet said:


> Moxley looks like shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Businessman

Nice job Tony Khan degrading his own brand by allowing WWE mentions yet again, who are on fire ratings wise right now


----------



## 3venflow

I fucking love Mox.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

MJF threatening to pull a Flair


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> AEW taking Ls left and right, lmfao


Khan is in a fucking tough spot tonight. But im curious what they do without Punk and Elite.


----------



## DRose1994

Moxley has randomly grown on me in the past 3 weeks or so. He never does anything to embarrass the company. He’s delivered good promos. And his last two matches were good.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Until the suspensions are over Dynamite should be the MJF show.


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## Mr316

Beautiful fucking start to the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Moxley cutting an even better promo right now than MJF. That's how you do it.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Moxley's just fucking great.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Motivational speaker Mox


----------



## Swindle

Businessman said:


> Nice job Tony Khan allowing to degrade his own brand by allowing WWE mentions yet again, who are on fire ratings wise right now


The idea is to segway to Mox talking up and rallying the faithful, but you still have MJF's words before hand


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That MJF promo was not very good in all honesty


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's crazy that Mox is the most professional wrestler out of everyone in AEW. He is the standard bearer of the company.


----------



## WSE

The world title needs to be pumped up again after all the BS of late.


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley admitting they needed his ass to save this show's beginning.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Moxley sounds drunk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Danielson has to be winning that tournament.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> It's crazy that Mox is the most professional wrestler out of everyone in AEW. He is the standard bearer of the company.


I gotta admit. Who would have thought. The blade runner Moxley is the most professional of Punk and Elite lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567668760877613062


----------



## Adapting

Mox really needs some Bosley.


----------



## Whoanma

The Legit Lioness said:


>


----------



## Irish Jet

RainmakerV2 said:


> Danielson has to be winning that tournament.


It will 100% be Moxley. They're gutless.


----------



## Chan Hung

WSE said:


> The world title needs to be pumped up again after all the BS of late.


Hardcore. Too much shady shit around the world title. It's making the company look like WCW


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Businessman said:


> MJF is really good on the mic
> 
> Sky’s the limit for this guy


Not really that was honestly repetitive


----------



## The XL 2

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Moxley cutting an even better promo right now than MJF. That's how you do it.


Lmao, not even close.


----------



## One Shed

They better not just be putting the belt on Mox...again.


----------



## DRose1994

I honestly think Jon Moxley has been an underrated leader for AEW. One of their biggest stars since the beginning and carried himself better and more maturely than any of the EVP’s, not named Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley was likely to be off today. He's a trooper showing up. lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

How is Bryan Danielson a better wrestler than Moxley? Didn't Moxley already beat him?


----------



## Jedah

I applaud Moxley for that. Doing his absolute best to revive the reputation of the company and the top title after the dumpster fire. He's a team player who got screwed by awful booking, which some of us pointed out was awful the moment it happened.


----------



## Irish Jet

Yeah I'm going to bed. They didn't even have the balls to mention it.

Trash company. Can't even use the chaos to make some interesting television. No balls.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> It will 100% be Moxley. They're gutless.


Just what we want a third Moxley reign 🥱


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567668466399805441


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm sure Mox cancelling his vacation with his wife and child was all part of the grand scheme.




ITs a WORk!1!1


----------



## A PG Attitude

Ham and Egger said:


> It's crazy that Mox is the most professional wrestler out of everyone in AEW. He is the standard bearer of the company.


He's the true face of the company from the start.


----------



## Chelsea

Imagine Jericho winning the world title lol

APPRECIATE HIM


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567669211396296704


----------



## Chan Hung

DRose1994 said:


> I honestly think Jon Moxley has been an underrated leader for AEW. One of their biggest stars since the beginning and carried himself better and more maturely than any of the EVP’s, not named Cody.


Speaking of Cody, i wonder if the non disclosure was active what he'd say about the elite lol


----------



## Businessman

So where’s the kayfabe explanation as to why the World Championship has been vacated?

Really fucking stupid to not give any reason, at least say the world champion was injured and vacated even if you don’t want to say his name


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson has lost to Hangman, Jericho and Mox. It seems deliberate to bracket him in a way he can face all three. I think he wins the tournament.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing promo by Moxley. When I saw the brackets I wanted Bryan to win it... now I want Moxley to win it again.

Really, I'll be good with either of them but man Moxley's just too good to not be champion. Though I guess he'll need his vacation at some point though...


----------



## Hell No

RainmakerV2 said:


> Danielson has to be winning that tournament.


He won't I am not going to bother hoping.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn suddenly Dynamite kind of feels like Rampage.


----------



## Chelsea

If Danielson loses to Hangman again......


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah I'm going to bed. They didn't even have the balls to mention it.
> 
> Trash company. Can't even use the chaos to make some interesting television. No balls.


They might not be allowed to because of legal issues


----------



## Hotdiggity11

So, an entire night of title matches a few days after a PPV? 🤣


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Moxley was likely to be off today. He's a trooper showing up. lol


Hopefully, he got himself a nice monetary reward for working this tournament


----------



## Chan Hung

If Best Friends win, i will fucking LOL at this company harder.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, an entire night of title matches a few days after a PPV? 🤣



Duh dummies. It's a work!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The XL 2 said:


> Lmao, not even close.


Nah it was a good deal better. Though I don't think we got the absolute best out of MJF (still was a great promo).


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah I'm going to bed. They didn't even have the balls to mention it.
> 
> Trash company. Can't even use the chaos to make some interesting television. No balls.


Legally they probably can't talk about it


----------



## Adapting

I need some PAC in my life right about now, let's go.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

You definitely already feel the absence of Punk and even The Elite


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jedah

One Shed said:


> They better not just be putting the belt on Mox...again.


Oh they will. That's what Booker of the Year does. Instead of just crowning MJF and giving him instant heel heat if they wanted him to stay heel.

But Moxley has proven a reliable team player in all of this so at least there's that. Not that it makes it compelling television.


----------



## Chan Hung

Imagine paying in advance for this wanting to see Punk lol. Talk about a bummer.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Death triangle better be winning here


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I'm sure Mox cancelling his vacation with his wife and child was all part of the grand scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs a WORk!1!1


It's all a work, you think Tony let's MJF mention the WWE for the 90th time if it all wasn't an elaborate work


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jane is such a classic.


----------



## PG Punk

What a shit promo by Jon Moxley. I don't see what his appeal is. I only agree with him about 50% of the time, but Cornette is 100% right about the "plumber".


----------



## One Shed

Danielson better be winning.

God no, I am not watching a Best Friends/Trashitty match. Back later.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I think it's a (somewhat) safe bet that whoever wins the tournament, drops it to MJF at Full Gear. They definitely should.

Whether it's Moxley/MJF or Bryan/MJF, we're getting a strong main event at Full Gear if it happens.


----------



## Piehound

MJF and Mox trying to pull the ship off the rocks and they may have done it..


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

It's obvious that Danhausen has cursed the title


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> It's all a work, you think Tony let's MJF mention the WWE for the 90th time if it all wasn't an elaborate work



He said Nick Khan Zomgggggggggg I'm creaming he's such an outlaw!


----------



## Mutant God

Sting, Darby, and Miro should get the belts they won a trios match last Sunday


----------



## SAMCRO

Just laughing at the dumb asses in the initial thread about the incident going "You all are being worked" so ya'll still think its a work? lol


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> That MJF promo was not very good in all honesty


Yeah nobody believes he was going to be a face and now's not the time to do a WWE name drop promo


----------



## DRose1994

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Legally they probably can't talk about it


this. Plus the situation hasn’t been sorted yet. We’re like 2-3 days removed from everything happened. Everyone’s still hot. Everyone’s still mad. You can’t start an angle on TV without even knowing if Punk will be back. Or if the EVP’s will keep their titles — AND if they don’t keep their titles, will they want to stick around ?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Can you fucking imagine going from the Elite too possibly either one of these geek teams winning lmao what a shit show man and im pissed, because the elite would of killed it!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RapShepard said:


> It's all a work, you think Tony let's MJF mention the WWE for the 90th time if it all wasn't an elaborate work


Or MJF is just saying whatever he wants because he doesn't care and is just waiting for his contract to expire


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine paying in advance for this wanting to see Punk lol. Talk about a bummer.


To be fair, this is Buffalo. They are very used to disappointment.


----------



## redban

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine paying in advance for this wanting to see Punk lol. Talk about a bummer.


People who paid to see Punk tonight can blame Punk. Nobody else’s fault


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao you're trolling or hearing what makes you feel good.


My dude I literally have it on DVR and re-watched it. 

You're literally delusional, or deaf.


----------



## Chan Hung

Eastwood said:


> Jane is such a classic.


Good song.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Imagine paying in advance for this wanting to see Punk lol. Talk about a bummer.


They will see Hangman vs Danielson


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@RapShepard AND YOU THOUGHT MJF WAS A ONE DIMENSIONAL HEEL?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He is he's pulled the fake face turn before


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> My dude I literally have it on DVR and re-watched it.
> 
> You're literally delusional, or deaf.



Multiple people in this thread say they heard the same thing. 


I guess we all had a meet and greet and made it up.


----------



## Irish Jet

Piehound said:


> MJF and Mox trying to pull the ship off the rocks and they may have done it..


The ship is in pieces spread across the ocean floor.


----------



## Araxen

If Danielson jobs again, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

ProjectGargano said:


> They will see Hangman vs Danielson


Hangman sucks


----------



## holy

SAMCRO said:


> Just laughing at the dumb asses in the initial thread about the incident going "You all are being worked" so ya'll still think its a work? lol


There are STILL gonna be people thinking that this is all a work. Imagine how fucking stupid these people can be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> He is he's pulled the fake face turn before


*At least you're consistent 😂. Enjoy the REAL promo instead:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567668452956987392*


----------



## The XL 2

Lmao at the Kenny wrestles dolls sign


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


Because the airhead left beforehand


----------



## Nothing Finer

Imagine getting eyes on the product and putting this fucking prick on in the first match. What was he thinking?


----------



## WSE

Looking forward to Danielson/Hangman tonight. 

I dont care if its been done. There is no way it wont be a fantastic match.


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Or MJF is just saying whatever he wants because he doesn't care and is just waiting for his contract to expire


I was being sarcastic lol


----------



## Whoanma

Btw, f*ck Punk.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yeah, Death Triangle has to win this.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm down for another Mox reign. He's been fucking killing it for the better part of the year and I was digging his championship run... lets go for a third reign!


----------



## rich110991

Hangman for champ.

I’m so pissed off with Punk.


----------



## TD Stinger

I've said before that I really don't know what to believe in all of this, but I don't think it really helps the "It's a work" crowd when they completely skirt around why the titles are vacant and don't play up on the drama.

Or, maybe they would say "it feels more real this way". Again, I don't know.


----------



## Chan Hung

I missed the entire beginning....did Tony Khan say why the trio's titles were vacant?


----------



## redban

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


he didn’t fight anyone


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## SAMCRO

I swear if they put that belt on Moxley AGAIN.....I don't get Tony Khan's love for him at all. This should 100% be Bryan's time.


----------



## NascarStan

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


Because Hangman is Tony's Roman 

He will shove the loser down our throats


----------



## RainmakerV2

holy said:


> There are STILL gonna be people thinking that this is all a work. Imagine how fucking stupid these people can be.



I'm sure TK called Renee and made sure it was cool her husband misses his vacation with their child so Punk and Omega could meet up in a trio titles match at some point.





Changing the game one elaborate work at a time.


----------



## FrankenTodd

If announcement about lawsuit is real, probably why no direct mention of Punk. 

Tony might be high, but coke money buys good legal representation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSE

Chan Hung said:


> I missed the entire beginning....did Tony Khan say why the trio's titles were vacant?


Nope. Didnt mention who was vacating them either.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


He was not in the building when the physicality happened. Lets you know what Punk said probably was not an issue.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

If PAC is still planning to go back and forth, you have to strap up Best Friends here or the belts will never get defended. Best Friends have been mainstays without ever winning gold and OC is a popular act so this seems possible.


----------



## izhack111

Death Triangle > Omega and the fake Hardys


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


Punk called him out unprovoked about a promo he cut on Dynamite MONTHS ago in a build from two PPVs ago.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Multiple people in this thread say they heard the same thing.
> 
> 
> I guess we all had a meet and greet and made it up.


All two of you are geeks who hear what you want to hear, as you're all rooting for the same thing.


----------



## Chan Hung

redban said:


> he didn’t fight anyone


True but he still was unprofessional and it's like saying words dont matter. They apparently do.


----------



## Hell No

Araxen said:


> If Danielson jobs again, I'm gonna be pissed.


I want to see Bryan at least make it to the finals.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

MrMeeseeks said:


> Death triangle better be winning here


Don't bet on it. They are not going to double up Pac.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Is the Poker Chip essentially Money in the Bank by the way? MJF said it entitled him to a shot whenever he wanted, can he do it instantly?


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> I've said before that I really don't know what to believe in all of this, but I don't think it really helps the "It's a work" crowd when they completely skirt around why the titles are vacant and don't play up on the drama.
> 
> Or, maybe they would say "it feels more real this way". Again, I don't know.


Man they would not have everything that happened at All Out with the crowning of the trios champions and Punk's title win just mean nothing and vacate them for a work, they just wouldn't. Also Mox cancelling his vacation with wife and kid to come back so Punk and the others can have a match down the line is also a huge sign its not a work.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *At least you're consistent [emoji23]. Enjoy the REAL promo instead:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567668452956987392*


I heard the promo in the car on the TBS app. Until he has an extended face run that's stays over I think he's more in that Miz range. That's not a knock, but I think like Miz being face or solo prime Orton being face it works for a feuds or 2 but gets boring quick.


----------



## Chan Hung

izhack111 said:


> Death Triangle > Omega and the fake Hardys


Cassidy is the new Omega. and Best Friends are Bucks LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'd be good with Best Friends winning the tag belts, though Death Triangle would fit more what the type of champions The Elite were going to be.

Looking forward to Bryan/Page. They delivered two awesome matches late last year/earlier this year, and Bryan's probably getting the win back here.


----------



## One Shed

I am still not over Tony reading his statement off a teleprompter in a cadence that made Lance Storm sound like Mick Foley.


----------



## Hell No

WSE said:


> Looking forward to Danielson/Hangman tonight.
> 
> I dont care if its been done. There is no way it wont be a fantastic match.


Yeah no way it won't be a great match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> Btw, f*ck Punk.


He needs "Colt Cabana" chants if he comes back as heel


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Cassidy is the new Omega. and Best Friends are Bucks LOL


In their ability to want me to change the channel, they definitely are.


----------



## Mutant God

That guy got punched in the dick LOL


----------



## shandcraig

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He needs "Colt Cabana" chants if he comes back as heel



I promise you punk is going to get Cody Rhodes go away heat, not heel heat. He's going to get booed right the fuck out of the company just like Cody.


----------



## rich110991

Hopefully the main event for Grand Slam is Bryan vs Moxley.


----------



## elo

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


He said one line to Punk's face in a live promo, they are not tightly scripted so a line like that seems like a perfect attack for Hangman to roll with when his opponent is the highest paid guy in the company and with Hangman's alliance with The Dark Order. There is zero evidence it was anything more than that from Page, for me it was a fair game promo line which Punk took to heart and then responded to 3 months live on TV in a very passive-aggressive manner when he knew Hangman wasn't scripted to confront him.

On the evidence there is no reason for Page to be suspended.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> All two of you are geeks who hear what you want to hear, as you're all rooting for the same thing.



What? For the company that's the last chance at WWE having any real competition to be run competently?


Yes I'd like that though I'm pretty sure that horse has left the stable.


----------



## Chris22

I don't get Danhausen, I never will.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

rich110991 said:


> Hopefully the main event for Grand Slam is Bryan vs Moxley.


Agreed. With the brackets the way they are, it makes the most sense.


----------



## ImpactFan

If Best Friends win.......


----------



## What A Maneuver

Wonder if Hangman will have a shift in crowd reaction at all. He's the only one involved in the drama that will actually get TV time now.


----------



## Chan Hung

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


HAHAHAHAH


----------



## SAMCRO

I don't see any scenario where Punk or The Elite can come back and recover from this, they've tainted their names in the fans eyes, signs out there already shitting on all of them.


----------



## 3venflow

Woof, The Acclaimed getting the straps in NYC?


----------



## Chelsea

End this lol


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> He needs "Colt Cabana" chants if he comes back as heel


I’d rather have him return to UFC to get rekt by another tomato can. I can’t stand that f*cker anymore.


----------



## Araxen

TBH, Why can it be The Acclaimed and Billy for the Trios Belts? Maybe they don't want to bog down the Acclaimed in the Trios division.


----------



## WSE

Chris22 said:


> I don't get Danhausen, I never will.


I enjoy his Youtube stuff a lot more than I do anything he does on these shows.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wow, TK realizing he made a mistake not putting the titles on The Acclaimed on Sunday, and trying to get the moment at Grand Slam now.


----------



## rich110991

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Agreed. With the brackets the way they are, it makes the most sense.


I wouldn’t mind Hangman vs Mox but not sure if Hangman is in the good books atm


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Where’s everyone’s favorite AEW neckbeard DammitChrist at?


----------



## Mutant God

What A Maneuver said:


> Wonder if Hangman will have a shift in crowd reaction at all. He's the only one involved in the drama that will actually get TV time now.


Most importantly how do the Dark order feel about him?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? For the company that's the last chance at WWE having any real competition to be run competently?
> 
> 
> Yes I'd like that though I'm pretty sure that horse has left the stable.


For complete and total failure. You're one of several individuals who frequent here, who I almost never see say a positive thing about anything. 

It's tiresome, a little sad.


----------



## One Shed

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Where’s everyone’s favorite AEW neckbeard DammitChrist at?


There is a Trashitty trios match on so likely jerkin


----------



## PavelGaborik

Strap needs to be put on Danielson, period.


----------



## Joseph92

I know they don't want to say the real reason why the titles have been vacated, but they should make something up instead of saying nothing as to why.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Best Friends n OC should win the belts. They could use the rub.


----------



## One Shed

They should have just said the trios belts decided to go back to their home planet and then were never mentioned again.


----------



## Whoanma

Is this awesome?


----------



## 3venflow

This could go either way but I'm feeling a BF win then PAC vs OC at Grand Slam.


----------



## Geeee

honestly, there is a bit of a dark cloud on this show and it is affecting my ability to get into it


----------



## WSE

Joseph92 said:


> I know they don't want to say the real reason why the titles have been vacated, but they should make something up instead of saying nothing as to why.


They didnt even use the easy excuse for injury re Punk. 

Just simply ignored their existence. It was a decision for sure.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Nice. Pac a double champion!


----------



## One Shed

Whoanma said:


> Is this awesome?


Narrator: It was not awesome.


----------



## Mr316

Great fucking match. Feels like vintage AEW tonight.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Great match with the right winners


----------



## 3venflow

Ok, I was wrong but am not disappointed. PAC the double champ.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

THANK GOD IT'S NOT THAT GEEK ORANGE CASSIDY!


----------



## Chelsea

Finally over.


----------



## Sad Panda

What a fucking match!!


----------



## redban

Doesn’t PAC have to travel a lot for the All Atlantic title. how is he going to manage the trios title


----------



## Hotdiggity11

God I hate these trios matches. Goofy shit


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## izhack111

Good call!


----------



## Araxen

I like Pac. I just hope he sticks around more.


----------



## ImpactFan

PAC 2 belts


----------



## PG Punk

Is "The Bastard" Pac going to have to vacate the All Atlantic title?


----------



## Nothing Finer

SAMCRO said:


> I don't see any scenario where Punk or The Elite can come back and recover from this, they've tainted their names in the fans eyes, signs out there already shitting on all of them.


I don't think the feeling against them is that strong, you've got the odd guy who makes a sign to stand out because of current events, but I'm sure most people would love to see them. 

Just imagine The Elite's music hit at the end of this match and they came out and laid waste to the Death Triangle, or after the Bryan/Page match Punk comes out and levels the winner, don't you think the crowd would explode?


----------



## One Shed

Well at least they got that right. This either means we get more PAC on screen or less belts on screen. I am happy either way.


----------



## DRose1994

Damnnn, Andrade has fallen… comedy backstage segments with the dark order


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> For complete and total failure. You're one of several individuals who frequent here, who I almost never see say a positive thing about anything.
> 
> It's tiresome, a little sad.


I say plenty of positive. But the overarching truth is the guy can't book or apparently run a locker room and I'm not gonna sit here and pretend he can. The wrestling in AEW is great. I would never dispute it. Everything else is mediocre to poor.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hotdiggity11 said:


> God I hate these trios matches. Goofy shit


Too fuckin funny they was only made to give the Elite something to do while Punk was in the championship picture...Now look lmao


----------



## holy

CM Punk seems to be getting the Chris Benoit treatment. Completely different circumstances, but similar in the sense that Punk's existence is being completely ignored. He isn't even in the opening intro video. 

Not even the crowd chanted his name.

Not looking good, and I'm guessing Punk is being released from the company.


----------



## PavelGaborik

What a fucking match...and the right winners to boot.

Lucha Bros >>> The Bucks


----------



## Swindle

The show has really become meh-ish very quickly


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh joy, still gotta watch dork order on TV


----------



## Nothing Finer

How can anyone take a bearded child and guys who walk around in gimp masks seriously?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The right people won that.


----------



## Geeee

PG Punk said:


> Is "The Bastard" Pac going to have to vacate the All Atlantic title?


they should just unify the All Atlantic title with the TNT title


----------



## One Shed

Andrade does fit in a lot more with the goofs in the Dork Order at least. Just keep it on YouTube please.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, I wanted Andrade to attack someone with a crutch again..☹


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Swindle said:


> The show has really become meh-ish very quickly


Yep, the star power has been decimated, not sure if I'll still watch AEW without Punk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

I am fucking shocked right now. I thought there was no way Tony would make Pac a double champion with his known traveling issues.

None the less, congratulations to The Death Triangle.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

RainmakerV2 said:


> I say plenty of positive. But the overarching truth is the guy can't book or apparently run a locker room and I'm not gonna sit here and pretend he can. The wrestling in AEW is great. I would never dispute it. Everything else is mediocre to poor.


AEW gives me strong carny vibes with how things are run...These guys are all living in the past still hoping for the next WCW too take over WWE bs again


----------



## latinoheat4life2

So punk is injured and suspended and also the elite?


----------



## Irish Jet

7 star match holy fuck I’m shaking I literally came it was so good


----------



## Mr316

Already 40 minutes in.


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> Doesn’t PAC have to travel a lot for the All Atlantic title. how is he going to manage the trios title


Tbf at least now Tony has an out for when they disappear


----------



## NXT Only

Tony succumbing to the pressure of people who want to see the company fail is hilarious


----------



## Bosnian21

Tony needs to get rid of two or three titles. It’s way too many right now.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

ripcitydisciple said:


> I am fucking shocked right now. I thought there was no way Tony would make Pac a double champion with his known traveling issues.
> 
> None the less, congratulations to The Death Triangle.


Pac would be a main eventer if there wasn't the travel issues


----------



## Hotdiggity11

holy said:


> CM Punk seems to be getting the Chris Benoit treatment. Completely different circumstances, but similar in the sense that Punk's existence is being completely ignored. He isn't even in the opening intro video.
> 
> Not even the crowd chanted his name.
> 
> Not looking good, and I'm guessing Punk is being released from the company.




Like Mussolini…. And Kennedy…


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> I don't see any scenario where Punk or The Elite can come back and recover from this, they've tainted their names in the fans eyes, signs out there already shitting on all of them.


This show sucks without Punk, to be honest


----------



## 3venflow

Liking the show but uneasy feeling about the future of the Elite, especially Kenny. I guess they have to go scorched earth until the internal investigation is done.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Geeee said:


> they should just unify the All Atlantic title with the TNT title


Nah, All Atlantic is for people who wanna go on a bit of an excursion or live outside of the country.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> I don't see any scenario where Punk or The Elite can come back and recover from this, they've tainted their names in the fans eyes, signs out there already shitting on all of them.


Not to mention their co-workers. Mox said it himself, he was meant to be on vacation. Kingston was right lol


----------



## Araragi

ImpactFan said:


> PAC 2 belts


2PAC


----------



## Araxen

My bet is Pac drops the All-Atlantic belt to Ospreay in RevPro.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Irish Jet said:


> 7 star match holy fuck I’m shaking I literally came it was so good


You are damn right, it was great


----------



## Nothing Finer

latinoheat4life2 said:


> So punk is injured and suspended and also the elite?


All we know for sure is that they've been stripped of the titles, although it looks very very likely that Punk is injured and they're all suspended at least pending the results of an investigation.


----------



## Chan Hung

The show is a mess title-wise, too much. Keep this simple. Then with the drama it makes things looks worse.


----------



## One Shed

Irish Jet said:


> 7 star match holy fuck I’m shaking I literally came it was so good


What channel you watching?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Liking the show but uneasy feeling about the future of the Elite, especially Kenny. I guess they have to go scorched earth until the internal investigation is done.


Sadly I think Punk and Omega and The Bucks are done in the company which is why they were removed from the intro, this feels like a Discovery move


----------



## Araxen

Britt touched me. OMG.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Chan Hung

No Elite No Punk on the Intro is pretty crazy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Penelope is fine as fuck.


----------



## Irish Jet

One Shed said:


> What channel you watching?


I’m watching 2001 Sunday Night Heat on the network.

I was commenting on an Essa Rios match I must have posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Preston Vance (10) needs to leave the Dork Order immediately. Have you seen what he looks like outside of that goofy ass costume? This will be the best thing Andrade has done in his CAREER!








*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I miss Punk  you don't know what you had until they're gone


----------



## Chelsea

This kinda reminds me of Carmella w/James Ellsworth.


----------



## One Shed

Penelope walking like she is debating which divorce attorney to go with.


----------



## Adapting

Ford is so fucking hot.


----------



## Funk

What was that, did mjf go into business for himself


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> The show is a mess title-wise, too much. Keep this simple. Then with the drama it makes things looks worse.


They literally just crowned new trios champs in the first match.

That's pretty simple.


----------



## scshaastin

And now making their way to the ring Big boobs and Box Head!


----------



## Araxen

Did the Bunny get permanently demoted to Dark or something? I miss her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Putting the belt on Storm is such a wuss move.


----------



## One Shed

Irish Jet said:


> I’m watching 2001 Sunday Night Heat on the network.
> 
> I was commenting on an Essa Rios match I must have posted in the wrong thread.


I figured it had to be something from the 90's/early 00's.


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sadly I think Punk and Omega and The Bucks are done in the company which is why they were removed from the intro, this feels like a Discovery move


I think they are all gone too.


----------



## Chelsea

Let's go, Toni / Let's go, Ford


----------



## 3venflow

Why is Andrade still doing the recruitment thing after reforming La Faccion? That group is literally his way out of that but he's still doing the rich latino dude shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Hotdiggity11

Irish Jet said:


> I’m watching 2001 Sunday Night Heat on the network.
> 
> I was commenting on an Essa Rios match I must have posted in the wrong thread.



Essa Rios was the reason the 8 star rating was created.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> I think they are all gone too.


I miss Punk  this sucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Storm has no business being the interim champion at all, no character, no charisma, mediocre in the ring, not even that over, i don't get this decision at all. But shes an ex wwe wrestler so Tony had to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wardlow now needs to be treated like a fucking epic star. Push Starks and Hobbs big time.


----------



## ImpactFan

Araxen said:


> Did the Bunny get permanently demoted to Dark or something? I miss her.


Last I saw she was injured, but she has been cleared for a couple of weeks at least


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I miss Punk  this sucks


Me too. We know MJF was to confront Punk. I guess we cant have good things


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They should turn Andrade baby face. People seem to be bored of him as the rich snobby latin heel. At least it will be something different


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hayter deserved that championship....Toni Storm sucks


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Storm has no business being the interim champion at all, no character, no charisma, mediocre in the ring, not even that over, i don't get this decision at all.


Should have been Jamie.


----------



## izhack111

Yep the show is dead


----------



## ProjectGargano

I am sure the Elite will return eventually, Punk not so sure.


----------



## Chan Hung

Penelope's ass is looking pretty nice. Speaking of ass Toni's losing her big ass from NXT


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> I am sure the Elite will return eventually, Punk not so sure.


Not as EVP's any longer. I can assure you those days are now over.


----------



## redban

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They should turn Andrade baby face. People seem to be bored of him as the rich snobby latin heel. At least it will be something different


how much stuff they have to do to get him over. They’d pushed him, theyve given him gimmick tweaks, they’ve teamed him with everyone they could think of. Now you think a face turn will get it done


----------



## RainmakerV2

Let's see if they do anything with Hobbs after mini squashing Starks.



My guess would be we don't see him for 3 weeks until everyone's forgot.


I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The heatless women's match has been moved from 9:30 to 8:45. Hopefully Britt Baker and Jamie get a segment because no one cares about this.*


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Should have been Jamie.


100%, homegrown star, great in the ring, looks amazing, has personality, and it would've elevated her and gave the division a new star.


----------



## Sad Panda

Chan Hung said:


> I think they are all gone too.


MJF was not on the open during his sabbatical as well. The bucks were on the rampage promo a bit ago.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

izhack111 said:


> Yep the show is dead


Yep, you can hear it in the crowd. Sadly I think we are watching the collapse of AEW and it's sad to see


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> Not as EVP's any longer. I can assure you those days are now over.


I am saying as wrestlers


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Why is Andrade still doing the recruitment thing after reforming La Faccion? That group is literally his way out of that but he's still doing the rich latino dude shit.


Comprehension is not his strongest suit.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Preston Vance (10) needs to leave the Dork Order immediately. Have you seen what he looks like outside of that goofy ass costume? This will be the best thing Andrade has done in his CAREER!
> 
> View attachment 132685
> *


Dude looks doofy high key. Definitely in good shape. But he looks like he's play the bullies dumb sidekick vs the main bully or hero.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567670540143570949


----------



## redban

SAMCRO said:


> 100%, homegrown star, great in the ring, looks amazing, has personality, and it would've elevated her and gave the division a new star.


Toni Storm is younger than Hayter, better looking, more experienced, and she actually has a character of her own (ie not just Britt’s henchwoman)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sad Panda said:


> MJF was not on the open during his sabbatical as well. The bucks were on the rampage promo a bit ago.


Yeah but this just seems weird and Mox seemed really somber in his promo


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

redban said:


> how much stuff they have to do to get him over. They’d pushed him, theyve given him gimmick tweaks, they’ve teamed him with everyone they could think of. Now you think a face turn will get it done


Idk. He was babyface his first initial run in NXT. 🤷


----------



## 3venflow

ProjectGargano said:


> I am sure the Elite will return eventually, Punk not so sure.


Kenny is scheduled to attend the Tokyo Game Show pushing the video game, which has heavily involved with. I see suspensions, not firings, with the Elite. Punk I'm not sure.

The intro doesn't really mean much, they change it every damn week and MJF was out of it for months.


----------



## Whoanma

If Kenny leaves…


----------



## Geeee

I'm not sure what Penelope was attempting there with that handspring nothing but now I kinda wanna see what it was gonna be


----------



## RapShepard

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They should turn Andrade baby face. People seem to be bored of him as the rich snobby latin heel. At least it will be something different


He's just bland


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ImpactFan said:


> Last I saw she was injured, but she has been cleared for a couple of weeks at least


There was news of a movie or Tv role not long ago. There is a picture of her with a big smile on her face covered in blood on Twitter.


----------



## izhack111

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yep, you can hear it in the crowd. Sadly I think we are watching the collapse of AEW and it's sad to see


I remember a lot of people gave them 5 years to live back in the day LOL


----------



## Wolf Mark

I love Penelope because she wrestles like a girl. 😁


----------



## RainmakerV2

redban said:


> Toni Storm is younger than Hayter, better looking, more experienced, and she actually has a character of her own (ie not just Britt’s henchwoman)



Hayter winning the belt then Baker supporting her and being happy for her but eventually turning leading to a blow off at the next PPV where Hayter beats her and becomes top female babyface was about the easiest story you could book that people would be into.


Instead TK goes with the blandest most heatless option possible. Because duh.


----------



## PavelGaborik

When did Penelope get a booty?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> Toni Storm is younger than Hayter, better looking, more experienced, and she actually has a character of her own (ie not just Britt’s henchwoman)


Toni Storm is not better looking than Hayter, you are seriously on some serious drugs, Toni looks like a meth head. Hayter is beyond hot


----------



## SAMCRO

redban said:


> Toni Storm is younger than Hayter, better looking, more experienced, and she actually has a character of her own (ie not just Britt’s henchwoman)


What character? she likes rock and roll? lol. And better looking? LOL Hayter has a way better body, bigger ass and prettier face, you're nuts.


----------



## Wolf Mark

These guys are hilarious


----------



## Adapting

That end was so shit lol.


----------



## redban

Awkward looking DDT to end the match there


----------



## One Shed

New Fight Forever cover is out:


----------



## SAMCRO

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hayter winning the belt then Baker supporting her and being happy for her but eventually turning leading to a blow off at the next PPV where Hayter beats her and becomes top female babyface was about the easiest story you could book that people would be into.
> 
> 
> Instead TK goes with the blandest most heatless option possible. Because duh.


Exactly, well said.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> When did Penelope get a booty?



The tiny shorts pushing the cheeks out gives the illusion. Works for even Charlotte sometimes and we know she has zero ass.


----------



## Chelsea

APPRECIATE ME!!!!


----------



## RapShepard

Hook has been fun to watch and Bronson is a good grab. Folk don't realize how many flips Bronson can do


----------



## DRose1994

Every week the reaction grows for Acclaimed


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Preston Vance (10) needs to leave the Dork Order immediately. Have you seen what he looks like outside of that goofy ass costume? This will be the best thing Andrade has done in his CAREER!
> 
> View attachment 132685
> *


This. Time for a change. Push him this way. Push Wardlow, Hobbs, Starks more. Push Hook fuck it. Push also Matt Menard and the other guy a bit more lol


----------



## 3venflow

Swerve is now AEW's top heel.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Action Bronson aint even a big star lmaoooo


----------



## Wolf Mark

That's good stuff.


----------



## Sad Panda

The acclaimed might be the most over act in AEW


----------



## RapShepard

Swerve


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Swerve and Keith Lee are heels?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thank you Swerve for cutting off that obnoxious moron.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn you Swerve.


----------



## Chelsea

Am I the only one who doesn't care about these guys?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Turning Swerve heel is actually a good call. No one likes him. Like legit. I don't know anyone who likes him.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Absolute nuclear heat on Swerve holy shit


----------



## One Shed

Good heel move cutting off Caster's mic tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Swerve now a heel?


----------



## Wolf Mark

I love Billy Gunn as the out of touch old man


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Swerve and Keith Lee are heels?


They are faces in my book, I despise The Acclaimed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> The tiny shorts pushing the cheeks out gives the illusion. Works for even Charlotte sometimes and we know she has zero ass.


It's a nice looking illusion, though.


----------



## DRose1994

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Toni Storm is not better looking than Hayter, you are seriously on some serious drugs, Toni looks like a meth head. Hayter is beyond hot


Hayter isn’t hot. She’s a zit faced, pale, average shaped woman. She ties those bands around her upper thighs to give the impression she has an ass, but really doesn’t.

Storm is way better looking.


----------



## Chan Hung

MrMeeseeks said:


> Absolute nuclear heat on Swerve holy shit


Keith Lee would be an awful heel to be honest.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Billy Gunn more over now than he was in 1999 WWF.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so the guy who turned on and betrayed his sons is now a babyface a few weeks later


----------



## One Shed

Swerve is right, that is a joke.


----------



## Whoanma

Chelsea said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't care about these guys?


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Turning Swerve heel is actually a good call. No one likes him. Like legit. I don't know anyone who likes him.


Good wrestler, has a current gimmick, has charisma. What's not to like? Definitely not a guy you build a company around. But as a tag or midcard title game he's solid as fuck


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> It's a nice looking illusion, though.


I mean Penelope for sure has more ass than Charlotte lmao.


----------



## redban

Chan Hung said:


> Swerve now a heel?


Probably just for this feud: they’re gonna get booed against the aacclaimed no matter what. Might as well run with it


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Swerve and Keith Lee are heels?


Swerve is a heel but Keith Lee is face kind of like Sting and Luger when Luger was a heel and Sting was a face but was still friends


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so the guy who turned on and betrayed his sons is now a babyface a few weeks later [emoji23]


Well his son's betrayed him


----------



## Chan Hung

Scissor Me Daddy Ass is the new Suck It i guess lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DRose1994 said:


> Hayter isn’t hot. She’s a zit faced, pale, average shaped woman. She ties those bands around her upper thighs to give the impression she has an ass, but really doesn’t.
> 
> *Storm is way better looking.*


lol no...


----------



## The XL 2

Guy who got over 1999 as Mr Ass reinvents himself in 2022 as Daddy Ass. You've got to love the wrestling business


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Swerve and Keith Lee are heels?


I think Swerve is gonna turn on Keith


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Where is Keith Lee?


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Good wrestler, has a current gimmick, has charisma. What's not to like? Definitely not a guy you build a company around. But as a tag or midcard title game he's solid as fuck



I don't see anything current or charismatic. Just comes off like stereotypical black dude number 326 to me.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Scissor me, DADDY ASS! 😈


----------



## ProjectGargano

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so the guy who turned on and betrayed his sons is now a babyface a few weeks later


You dumb, it was his sons that turned on him


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Imagine unironically buying a "scissor me daddy ass" shirt and wearing it in public. That would be a hard one to explain.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> What character? she likes rock and roll? lol. And better looking? LOL Hayter has a way better body, bigger ass and prettier face, you're nuts.


I'll bang them both if nobody here wants to lol


----------



## rich110991

The Acclaimed for the win!


----------



## Mutant God

The XL 2 said:


> Guy who got over 1999 as Mr Ass reinvents himself in 2022 as Daddy Ass. You've got to love the wrestling business


Mr. Assclaimed


----------



## Adapting

DRose1994 said:


> Hayter isn’t hot. She’s a zit faced, pale, average shaped woman. She ties those bands around her upper thighs to give the impression she has an ass, but really doesn’t.
> 
> Storm is way better looking.


Hayter is hotter by a large margin.


----------



## Businessman

Imagine Keith Lee cutting a heel promo Shakespeare style


----------



## Chan Hung

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Imagine unironically buying a "scissor me daddy ass" shirt and wearing it in public. That would be a hard one to explain.


Imagine someone accidently wearing that around their dad LOL.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> Guy who got over 1999 as Mr Ass reinvents himself in 2022 as Daddy Ass. You've got to love the wrestling business


He still sucks


----------



## One Shed

The XL 2 said:


> Guy who got over 1999 as Mr Ass reinvents himself in 2022 as Daddy Ass. You've got to love the wrestling business


Yeah, there are definitely sentences that would make zero sense if written about any other industry and likely get you investigated in some.


----------



## Araxen

The XL 2 said:


> Guy who got over 1999 as Mr Ass reinvents himself in 2022 as Daddy Ass. You've got to love the wrestling business


Have to respect Billy's longevity in the industry, and not looking like a washed up has been wrestler on top of it.


----------



## 3venflow

Acclaimed remind me of how the NAO and Too Cool got so stupendously and organically popular out of nowhere. It's not an easy feat to pull off.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Acclaimed remind me of how the NAO and Too Cool got so stupendously and organically popular out of nowhere. It's not an easy feat to pull off.


They're still trash. Swerve in our glory all day


----------



## Araragi

RainmakerV2 said:


> The tiny shorts pushing the cheeks out gives the illusion. *Works for even Charlotte sometimes*


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Finished with my woman ‘cause she couldn’t help me with my mind…


----------



## One Shed

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Where is Keith Lee?


They are in Buffalo so...all you can eat wings?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> I mean Penelope for sure has more ass than Charlotte lmao.


Charlottes ass actually appears to go inward.


----------



## grecefar

Well MFJ can be babyface someday.

Mox was funny, "you're full of crap". lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Araragi said:


> I wouldn't go that far













We all know ain't all that there lol


----------



## Araxen

Jericho/Danielson run back in the tourney? It might happen. Maybe almost certainly.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Vince at home wishing he could sell Scissor me Daddy tees.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Make him the new locker room enforcer


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho looks like a million bucks.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't see anything current or charismatic. Just comes off like stereotypical black dude number 326 to me.


Then you'd just be out the loop on how folk currently dress and talk. 

As far as stereotypical if southern wrestlers can lean on being southern, if Mexicans be super Mexican, UK wrestler be super UK, Japanese wrestlers be super Japanese, why can't black wrestlers embrace black culture?


----------



## Chelsea

DRINK IT IN MAAAN


----------



## Wolf Mark

Damn SAmy's wife is hot


----------



## RainmakerV2

LMAO Jericho just spoiled the main event LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wolf Mark said:


> Damn SAmy's wife is hot


Not really


----------



## The XL 2

Anna Jay is hot as fuck


----------



## Araxen

Ana Jay is so smoking hot. Good lord.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Jericho just spoiled the main event!
(Granted, don't think anyone thought Bryan was losing).


----------



## Hotdiggity11

3venflow said:


> Jericho looks like a million bucks.



Yup, nice comeback after looking like shit for a year or two.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Jericho wearing….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Shit i need to see Rampage now


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho is so washed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Vince at home wishing he could sell Scissor me Daddy tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't believe people find that juvenile crap entertaining


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Yup, nice comeback after looking like shit for a year or two.


This is how i picture his look in WWE. He looks good finally


----------



## One Shed

Jericho spoiling main event?


----------



## Mainboy

Sammy and Tay are like the couple you want to avoid when you visit the local bar.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chelsea said:


> DRINK IT IN MAAAN


----------



## MrMeeseeks

One Shed said:


> Jericho spoiling main event?


Or just completely writing Hangman off as a legit threat


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WARDLOWWWW


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Sammy sucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Anna Jay i just can't stand anymore, total airhead no talent waste of space who just stands around being pretty, no ability on the mic, no ability in the ring, just there to be pretty and nothing else. And its not like shes even good that, she doesn't play up being sexy, she aint no ones arm candy, she aint doing bikini contests, shes useless.


----------



## Geeee

Wardlow going back to his old music. Needs a new new theme


----------



## 3venflow

Wait, is this Wardlow's old theme?


----------



## RapShepard

Wardlow to kill somebody


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Jericho is so washed


But he drank the fountain of youth bro.


----------



## Ham and Egger

'Where's my music???" 🤣


----------



## Chelsea

WAAAARDLOW WAAAARDLOW WAAAARDLOW


----------



## Businessman

Sammy Guevara is a fucking awful at cutting promos


----------



## The XL 2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He still sucks


He has more charisma than the big dawg and is physically bigger and more jacked than him too, despite being almost 60 years old


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wardlow has lost so much steam after doing all that trios bullshit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

If Nese gets in 90 seconds of offense I'll cut my toe off and film it for yall.


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> Wait, is this Wardlow's old theme?


it's better cause these fools kept calling him like he's Goldberg


----------



## Araxen

This should be a squash.


----------



## Geeee

Hasn't Wardlow already beaten Nese and Sterling in a handicap match


----------



## FrankenTodd

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Can't believe people find that juvenile crap entertaining


Half the chants are juvenile. It’s what sells well that counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Adapting said:


> But he drank the fountain of youth bro.


Only fountain he drinking from is full of booze lol


----------



## Adapting

What a life.

I'd love to come to work looking fresh as fuck and having a 2 minute match, winning and getting paid.


----------



## Chris22

Wardlow/Nese is a hot match!


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> I think Swerve is gonna turn on Keith


Nah. Swerve is going to cheat to keep the belts, Lee is going to see it but then do it himself. Acclaimed screwed out of the Tag Titles.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Is Jericho back on the sauce? Good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

Hangman is going to lose 😢


----------



## Adapting

RapShepard said:


> Only fountain he drinking from is full of booze lol


I need a drink from that fountain. 

Most of us in here do.


----------



## Wolf Mark

What an original finisher


----------



## ProjectGargano

The main event will be Yuta vs Garcia


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah Tony not really a good idea signing a jobber from 205 Live, he brings nothing to the table.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Chris22 said:


> Wardlow/Nese is a hot match!



Sexy musclely man boobies


----------



## 3venflow

Wow, Nese got totally squashed.


----------



## Araxen

Get this man better entrance music please!


----------



## RainmakerV2

KILL WARDLOW KILL


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> He has more charisma than the big dawg and is physically bigger and more jacked than him too, despite being almost 60 years old


You talking the same Billy Gunn who's had 0 successful singles run


----------



## Ham and Egger

Wardlow does nothing for me these days... 😪


----------



## The XL 2

Wardlow reads Wrestlingforum.com confirmed


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Who was that? Looks like a literal neckbeard.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's sad how far the TNT title has fallen. It's been complete garbage since Darby dropped it.*


----------



## Adapting

Araxen said:


> Get this man better entrance music please!


More like his exit music, his entrance was longer than the match. 🤣


----------



## Araragi

THE INTERNET


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## RapShepard

Adapting said:


> I need a drink from that fountain.
> 
> Most of us in here do.


The monthly subscription is exquisite


----------



## The XL 2

RapShepard said:


> You talking the same Billy Gunn who's had 0 successful singles run


He'd have had some success if he was smashed over everyone in the industry for 7 years.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Get rid of the singlet and cut your man bon


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wardlow vs. Samoa Joe give it to meeeee


----------



## FrankenTodd

Wardlow [emoji102]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wardlow is the man !!!


----------



## RapShepard

Good move to address the noise, good call from Tony


----------



## One Shed

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Who was that? Looks like a literal neckbeard.


The audience was finally able to will someone into existence.


----------



## Chelsea

TELL EM BOI


----------



## RainmakerV2

That was awesome booking of Wardlow. 

@PavelGaborik see it happens.


----------



## Araxen

Hoping Darby wins against Sammy.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> He'd have had some success if he was smashed over everyone in the industry for 7 years.


Keep telling yourself that lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Why you reading the internet Wardlow


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wardlow mentioned reading he lost his momentum.

Wardlow reads WF confirmed.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> This is how i picture his look in WWE. He looks good finally


He got quite tubby near the end of his last WWE run


----------



## Businessman

LOL at Wardlow cutting a promo at the IWC


----------



## Ham and Egger

THIS IS BOBBYS WORLD!


----------



## SAMCRO

Bryan has to win this tournament right? Going with Moxley again would just be repetitive.


----------



## redban

The XL 2 said:


> Wardlow reads Wrestleforum.com confirmed


when he said, “I’ve been reading on the internet that Wardlow should be doing this or that”

I started thinking of:


----------



## rich110991

Wardlow is a star.

Let’s go Bryan and Hangman!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Eastwood said:


> Wardlow mentioned reading he lost his momentum.
> 
> Wardlow reads WF confirmed.



@Mr316 is wardlow confirmed I fuckin knew it


----------



## Araxen

Danielson didn't bring out the rapper dude. He's going to win!


----------



## 3venflow

Part three of an incredible series. It'll be 1-1-1 after tonight.


----------



## The XL 2

'Midcard' Adam Page


----------



## Chelsea

Time to kick some heads in.


----------



## Chan Hung

Businessman said:


> Imagine Keith Lee cutting a heel promo Shakespeare style


Fuck it. Have him pull a Lanny Poffo Genius gimmick. It would get over heat. He can say how low IQ low vocabulary most AEW fans are.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> That was awesome booking of Wardlow.
> 
> @PavelGaborik see it happens.


Lol we shall see where it goes.


----------



## FrankenTodd

They fucked Bryan’s song up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Page getting booed? 🤣


----------



## DRose1994

Was I hearing boos for Hangman ?


----------



## What A Maneuver

Beat his ass, Bryan.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I still can't believe it's a fuckin dude that sings Bryan's theme. Like wtf.


----------



## Mr316

Not a very good reaction for Hangman.


----------



## Chris22

Hangman Adam Page!


----------



## PG Punk

I don't like the way AEW counts WWE championship reigns when they say that a wrestler is an X time world champion. They called Jericho a 7 time world champion, when 6 of those championships were in the WWE. They should just say a "former world champion" and be done with it. They just need to quit mentioning the WWE all the fucking time.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Boo this man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The fact that Wardlow acknowledged how everyone thinks he lost momentum proves there's a degree of truth to it.*


----------



## Businessman

No reaction for Page

That's the worst thing that can happen to a pro wrestler


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan has to win this tournament right? Going with Moxley again would just be repetitive.


Would make a lot of sense.

Then you have a money feud between Danielson/MJF


----------



## Wolf Mark

Let's go Bryan!

(even though I know Page will win)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

The booth should just be Excalibur and Taz with a rare occasional guest. Regal and Jericho don't need a weekly spot. Tony and JR serve no purpose.


----------



## NXT Only

Hangman booed?


----------



## Hell No

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan has to win this tournament right? Going with Moxley again would just be repetitive.


I mean Jericho, Hangman, and Moxley all had runs would be nice to put it on Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung

Coward Shit chants LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

I'm beyond reedy for this match, should be a banger.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NXT Only said:


> Hangman booed?



Punks turned the fan base on Hangman LOL.


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> THIS IS BOBBYS WORLD!


----------



## redban

PG Punk said:


> I don't like the way AEW counts WWE championship reigns when they say that a wrestler is an X time world champion. They called Jericho a 7 time world champion, when 6 of those championships were in the WWE. They should just say a "former world champion" and be done with it. They just need to quit mentioning the WWE all the fucking time.


doesnt WWE acknowledge other promotions championship. Ric Flair’s16 time championships count how many NWA reigns?


----------



## Nothing Finer

It's a shame you can't get empty headed fucking dumb fuck into a chant.


----------



## Ham and Egger

You haven't heard from Hangman Page, Regal, because he doesn't need advice from vets like you. 😏


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan has to win this tournament right? Going with Moxley again would just be repetitive.


Probably have Mox make up the numbers, then he can take his vacation.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

NXT Only said:


> Hangman booed?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567680942134759425


----------



## Araxen

RapShepard said:


> The booth should just be Excalibur and Taz with a rare occasional guest. Regal and Jericho don't need a weekly spot. Tony and JR serve no purpose.


I'm sure Tony is eyeing Kevin Kelly in NJPW. Kevin/Excal/Taz were amazing at Forbidden Door.


----------



## The XL 2

RapShepard said:


> Keep telling yourself that lol


He had one of the worst top guy babyface runs of all time and currently struggles to draw 2 million viewers as the top guy on Smackdown, a show on basic cable. He sucks


----------



## the_hound

so cm cunt throws a hissy fit and page gets abuse? the iwc in chicago really are retards.


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567680942134759425



He must be deaf lmao wtf. There were clear boos.


----------



## NascarStan

Page getting booed/no reactions 

Fuck this rat for starting this


----------



## THANOS

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567680942134759425


Mediocre pop by Hangman's standards followed by boos and Coward Shit chants.


----------



## DRose1994

Can we get Wardlow some palatable music ? Something that the people can pop for? That gives you the impression a star is coming..


----------



## Wolf Mark

I hate that shit. Stop wrestling like it's a game


----------



## PG Punk

There are too many babyface vs babyface matches in AEW. The main events of the last two pay per views were face vs face. Good guy vs good guy matches are never as interesting as bad guy vs bad guy matches.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Is Regal throwing shots at Page? He said he hasn't had one convo with him since hes joined the company tf? lmfao


----------



## PavelGaborik

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567680942134759425


Lolno


----------



## Wolf Mark

the_hound said:


> so cm cunt throws a hissy fit and page gets abuse? the iwc in chicago really are retards.


Page was pretty disrespectful


----------



## rich110991

PG Punk said:


> There are too many babyface vs babyface matches in AEW. The main events of the last two pay per views were face vs face. Good guy vs good guy matches are never as interesting as bad guy vs bad guy matches.


Bryan is a heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger

NascarStan said:


> Page getting booed/no reactions
> 
> Fuck this rat for starting this


Yep let's pretend that Punk isn't an unprofessional prick who throws petulant tantrums on others on live TV and can't be an adult and talk about issues in the back like a man.


----------



## NascarStan

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Is Regal throwing shots at Page? He said he hasn't had one convo with him since hes joined the company tf? lmfao


I get the impression hes not popular backstage


----------



## redban

Bryan is a tweener, not heel


----------



## RapShepard

Araxen said:


> I'm sure Tony is eyeing Kevin Kelly in NJPW. Kevin/Excal/Taz were amazing at Forbidden Door.


I've heard good things about Kelly, he was good for forbidden door. The Caprice guy is good too.


The XL 2 said:


> He had one of the worst top guy babyface runs of all time and currently struggles to draw 2 million viewers as the top guy on Smackdown, a show on basic cable. He sucks


I mean they've done great business with him on top. But fuck it for argument sakes let's agree. 

Are you really prepared to pretend that Billy Gunn who couldn't get over as a midcard face or heel could be a top guy today? I get you love the 90s but for fucks sake lol, Billy is a tag guy.


----------



## Wolf Mark

PG Punk said:


> There are too many babyface vs babyface matches in AEW. The main events of the last two pay per views were face vs face. Good guy vs good guy matches are never as interesting as bad guy vs bad guy matches.


Agreed. It feels like they are playing. Not enough hate when it's face vs face.


----------



## SAMCRO

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Is Regal throwing shots at Page? He said he hasn't had one convo with him since hes joined the company tf? lmfao


Sounds like it cause Punk talked about Page not wanting advice from any vets like he doesn't need any.


----------



## FrankenTodd

One Shed said:


> They are in Buffalo so...all you can eat wings?


And considering Bills Mafia is in the area, I’m sure he found the early bird tailgaters.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The civil war has spread Twitter 😂😂😂







*


----------



## NascarStan

Ham and Egger said:


> Yep let's pretend that Punk isn't an unprofessional prick who throws petulant tantrums on others on live TV and can't be an adult and talk about issues in the back like a man.


Let's pretend Hangman isn't a cowardly bitch who goes into business for himself during promos


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson is working like he did in their duology. I always love in-ring continuity and callbacks.


----------



## the_hound

Wolf Mark said:


> Page was pretty disrespectful


but how? considering punk made a name for himself with his self centered egotistical pipe bombs?


----------



## Mr316

PavelGaborik said:


> Lolno


Sean Ross is a fucking clown


----------



## What A Maneuver

Yeah, that felt like Regal throwing subtle shade at Hangman.


----------



## Chan Hung

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> *Where is Keith Lee?*


Where else...


----------



## Chelsea

I don't miss Shrekspeare.


----------



## SAMCRO

redban said:


> Bryan is a tweener, not heel


He's a babyface, same way Stone Cold was a babyface, he's a bad ass who likes to fight and doesn't hold back in the ring. Its not like he ever does anything to cheat or blurs the lines imo.


----------



## Chan Hung

Businessman said:


> No reaction for Page
> 
> That's the worst thing that can happen to a pro wrestler


Nope. The worst thing is hanging out with Dork Order.


----------



## Wolf Mark

the_hound said:


> but how? considering punk made a name for himself with his self centered egotistical pipe bombs?


Yea Punk is a jerk. But what Page said was freaking entitled. Like he's too good to learn stuff from vets. But he's far from being "arrived". Look at how his title run sucked.


----------



## Araxen

Half Cheers/Boos for Boreman Page.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So Is JR just taking weeks off now when he wants too or?


----------



## FrankenTodd

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I swear I heard Wally World.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Rampage is going live regularly in October by the looks of it. 3/4 in October live. Now the first Rampage of November is live too. TK cant halfass those cards too much.


----------



## Ham and Egger

NascarStan said:


> Let's pretend Hangman isn't a cowardly bitch who goes into business for himself during promos


His promo was a build to a match with Punk. Punk drops a promo on Page 3 months removed from the incident. How fucking petty can one get?


----------



## SAMCRO

NascarStan said:


> Let's pretend Hangman isn't a cowardly bitch who goes into business for himself during promos


And thinks he's above veterans and doesn't need any advice from guys who've done what he's doing for alot longer, cause he thinks he's better than them.


----------



## NascarStan

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea Punk is a jerk. But what Page said was freaking entitled. Like he's too good to learn stuff from vets. But he's far from being "arrived". Look at how his title run sucked.


Hes the stereotypical millenial 

He knows better than those loser before him, hes above the past you know (despite him and the Elite doing the same storyline since 2017)


----------



## Araxen

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Is JR just taking weeks off now when he wants too or?


Ssssshhh you might wake him up.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

NascarStan said:


> I get the impression hes not popular backstage


Yeah that didn't sound good at all. Regal made is seem like he isolates himself from people and goes about his own way


----------



## rich110991

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea Punk is a jerk. But what Page said was freaking entitled. Like he's too good to learn stuff from vets. But he's far from being "arrived". Look at how his title run sucked.


Did you hear Hangman say that?


----------



## WSE

Not sure if this was posted earlier. I laughed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567665164194816001


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> So Is JR just taking weeks off now when he wants too or?


Probably forgot to set his alarm backstage.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Garcia and Wheeler main eventing.... and yet another Garcia main event. Garcia must have something over Tony. Lol


----------



## midgetlover69

So nothing about punk vs the geeks? But wasnt it a work??


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hangman sucks.

Fight me @LifeInCattleClass 

#GarbageReign


----------



## NascarStan

Ham and Egger said:


> Garcia and Wheeler main eventing.... and yet another Garcia main event. Garcia must have something over Tony. Lol


He is Tony's bastard


----------



## MrMeeseeks

the_hound said:


> but how? considering punk made a name for himself with his self centered egotistical pipe bombs?


He thinks he's above vets who've been in his shoes not wanting advice after one of the most nothing title reigns in recent memory


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan needs to win, but he's been jobbing so much he likely wont.


----------



## Chris22

I'm actually lowkey hoping for a 2nd Jericho AEW Championship reign.


----------



## NascarStan

For Bryan and a former world champion in Page this crowd is dead


----------



## midgetlover69

How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


----------



## DrEagles

Chan Hung said:


> Bryan needs to win, but he's been jobbing so much he likely wont.


Bryan ain’t losing to mr coward shit. Page is a charisma vacuum


----------



## NascarStan

midgetlover69 said:


> How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


Because it would be a admission of guilt from Tony and AEW that everything Punk said was true


----------



## Chan Hung

NascarStan said:


> He is Tony's bastard


Garcia vs Yuta will drop over 250k .


----------



## 3venflow

This is a quality match without the heat their first two had. The mood is going to be strange until the backstage mess is sorted. I don't think Jericho accidentally spoiling the result helps either.


----------



## Businessman

I feel bad for the fans who spent their money to go see Kenny Omega or CM Punk

This show just feels off, crowd hasn't really been into it since MJF/Moxley


----------



## Ham and Egger

Anyone else kinda bored with this match?


----------



## Chan Hung

NascarStan said:


> For Bryan and a former world champion in Page this crowd is dead


AEW puts themselves in trouble often with face vs face matches or heel vs heel. They cant help but to do that and split the fans.


----------



## SAMCRO

rich110991 said:


> Did you hear Hangman say that?


Lol he indeed said it at a panel at Galaxycon

This is the quote

_“Oh boy, I don’t know, I’m stubborn, I don’t take advice. It’s a good question and that’s probably the honest answer. I listen to people say things, but very rarely do I listen hard. I was part of the movement that created the entire company and I’m a world champion. I don’t know that I need their advice. I’ll certainly listen, but there is something to be said about trial and error and doing it on our own. I take more pride in that.”_


----------



## The XL 2

RapShepard said:


> I've heard good things about Kelly, he was good for forbidden door. The Caprice guy is good too. I mean they've done great business with him on top. But fuck it for argument sakes let's agree.
> 
> Are you really prepared to pretend that Billy Gunn who couldn't get over as a midcard face or heel could be a top guy today? I get you love the 90s but for fucks sake lol, Billy is a tag guy.


They do most of their business through guaranteed deals like their TV deal and Peacock. Roman is inconsequential. He never had to sell a PPV once in his whole career and does poorly on TV. Billy was actually over in the hottest period in wrestling history. Roman wouldn't have made that roster


----------



## kentl

midgetlover69 said:


> How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


Because he made one throw away comment in a promo.
He hasn't giving it a 2nd thought since he did it. They gave a meeting and said don't do things Ike that and he hasn't.
He's said he was wrong and has moved on. He isn't responsible for other people fighting over it three months later.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Eastwood said:


> Hangman sucks.
> 
> Fight me @LifeInCattleClass
> 
> #GarbageReign


There were people who really thought Hangman should've been the inaugural AEW world champion instead of Jericho. Thank goodness Jericho won and had the most entertaining reign of any AEW world champion.


----------



## Chan Hung

Businessman said:


> I feel bad for the fans who spent their money to go see Kenny Omega or CM Punk
> 
> This show just feels off, crowd hasn't really been into it since MJF/Moxley


Yep. Lots of drops will happen..ppv buys, attendance and ratings. Punk is a ratings draw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567683435694792704


----------



## Mr316

midgetlover69 said:


> How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


To be fair I think there’s a reason why he was put back in Dark Order after DoN. That was his punishment.


----------



## One Shed

Garcia and Yuta have about a quarter of a personality between them, but they are main eventing over Danielson? Have they not learned anything over the past few weeks with the Triooooos audience bleed?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tony Khan is so pissed off that he didn't feel like having Jim Ross bury the product at 9:00 😂*


----------



## Blonde

Bryan needs to bury all these geeks


----------



## Geeee

midgetlover69 said:


> How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


Live by the pipebomb. die by the pipebomb


----------



## Araxen

TAP YOU POS!


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah Garcia and Yuta main eventing over Danielson and Page in a tournament for the world title is ridiculous no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

These two have great chemistry


----------



## Chan Hung

One Shed said:


> Garcia and Yuta have about a quarter a personality between them, but they are main eventing over Danielson? Have they not learned anything over the past few weeks with the Triooooos audience bleed?


That's why JR isn't here. He's like fuck this i'm sleepy and that will ensure i'm dead asleep.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Garcia being a Buffalo boy shouldn’t give him a fucking main event.


----------



## DRose1994

This has been a good show, with no gaga to it. 

- 20 minute MJF/Mox segment to open things up.
-20 minute Bryan/Page match

8 minute match between two of your more attractive girls
furthered the Hayter/Baker beef
New trios tag champs in a solid match
at least Wardlow was on here


----------



## drougfree

i miss Punk


----------



## Hell No

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Garcia and Yuta main eventing over Danielson and Page in a tournament for the world title is ridiculous no matter which way you look at it.


Yeah I don't get that decision


----------



## NascarStan

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Garcia and Yuta main eventing over Danielson and Page in a tournament for the world title is ridiculous no matter which way you look at it.


Yeah that's stupid 

Guess AEW figures after 9:30 ratings drop but still


----------



## Araragi

Knowing AEW, Vacant will be injured by next week.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Page better fucking lose


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567683435694792704


I thought i was the only one who caught that


----------



## Chan Hung

Araragi said:


> Knowing AEW, Vacant will be injured by next week.


Or suspended?


----------



## 3venflow

Great TV match. Probably should have main evented but remember Garcia is a hometown boy so it could be a big career progression moment for him (also possibly something with the JAS after to end the show with an angle).


----------



## Mr316

This is a great fucking match. Perhaps Hangman doesn’t need advice afterall


----------



## Araragi

Chan Hung said:


> Or suspended?


Fired for a backstage brawl with Interim.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Crowd hates Page


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> Why the fuck is Hangman Page on tonight though? He instigated a lot of shit.


He said a throw away line in a promo MONTHS ago. How the hell do you suspend him for anything? It's not his fault that Punk went off the deep end and threw a public tantrum over it. It's also not his fault that the Bucks and Omega got into a fight over Punk's tantrum.


----------



## Chelsea

Glad that Bryan isn't main eventing, I turn this off earlier.


----------



## kyledriver

Beautiful pin

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hell No

Match is fire


----------



## Araxen

THANK YOU!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Terrific match.


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Haha thanks Jericho for spilling the beans


----------



## SAMCRO

Yes! Right man won, and he should go on to win the whole thing.


----------



## Wolf Mark




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Awesome match. Bryan/Page delivers again!


----------



## iamjethro

I have enjoyed it so far tonight. As an older guy I have the patience to build guys up. Won't be the death of me if all 4 are gone. Won't ruin it if they play nice and come back. Lots of gtalent, improve some writing and it could still be pulled off.


----------



## NascarStan

Thank fuck

Now fire the Mudshow Cowboy


----------



## One Shed

At least the winners have all been right tonight.


----------



## Chelsea

Thank God. Fuck Boreman Page.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Danielson is winning the belt. As he should.


----------



## Hell No

Bryan vs Moxley final please.


----------



## Araxen

Dynamite over. Cya Friday!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Brian vs Mox @ the finals


----------



## Ham and Egger

Thanks for spoiling the match result, Jericho. 😒


----------



## FrankenTodd

midgetlover69 said:


> How is page not suspended? He started everything and hes garbage anyways


I’d love for Page to go away, but it’s not his fault that Punk can’t act like an adult. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kick rocks hangman, go back to the dork order


----------



## ProjectGargano

Great great match


----------



## DRose1994

Very good match. The 3rd incredibly high level match between these two. Bryan should very obviously beat Jericho next week. I like how Jerichos win at the PPV plays into this nicely now. Surely he won’t beat him twice in a row


----------



## H4L

Good match. Danielson needs to win the title.


----------



## One Shed

I want to know, has anyone EVER actually watched TV the way wrestlers apparently do (six inches away from the screen, body facing forward, head at an unnatural angle)?


----------



## Araxen

To think he's fucking Ana Jay.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Poor Hangman, all of his relevant friends are gone. He’s a Dork Order guy now.


----------



## Wolf Mark

The finish was lame though. Page was defeated by that?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

One Shed said:


> I want to know, has anyone EVER actually watched TV the way wrestlers apparently do?


No


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

TD Stinger said:


> I've said before that I really don't know what to believe in all of this, but I don't think it really helps the "It's a work" crowd when they completely skirt around why the titles are vacant and don't play up on the drama.
> 
> Or, maybe they would say "it feels more real this way". Again, I don't know.


It literally feels less real because anywhere that has vacated titles has explained it. Not to mention that it's a huge departure from AEW's typical M.O. if having interim champions.


----------



## SAMCRO

One Shed said:


> At least the winners have all been right tonight.


Yeah bookings been alot better than what it was for All Out where almost all the wrong people won.


----------



## Mr316

We’re actually getting good promos in between matches? What is happening?!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Poor Hangman, all of his relevant friends are gone. He’s a Dork Order guy now.


Who cares, like Punk said, he's an airhead


----------



## PavelGaborik

Absolute banger, I usually hate roll ups but that was slick as fuck.

You put the strap on Danielson at your big show in two weeks and don't think twice about it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Solid match. Right guy won. JB finally doing a semi good promo.


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson has avenged two of his four AEW singles losses: Garcia and Hangman

Next week he faces Jericho (3) and potentially Moxley (4) in the final. If he wins the tournament he could wipe off all of his losses (If I'm not forgetting any).


----------



## Businessman

Tony Khan needs some real star power to boost the show

He must be on the phone with Marko Stunt to negotiate a return and be part of the JB angle


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah bookings been alot better than what it was for All Out where almost all the wrong people won.


Makes you wonder if the elite was ruining the booking


----------



## THANOS

Hell No said:


> Bryan vs Moxley final please.


Bryan getting his win back over Page, Jericho & Moxley is exactly what I wanted.

This is fucking marvelous.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wolf Mark said:


> The finish was lame though. Page was defeated by that?



Yes he should have tapped him out but I'm not gonna be too picky.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I'm late to the party. What are they gonna do with the title? Is there another tournament for the interim title?


----------



## redban

Wolf Mark said:


> The finish was lame though. Page was defeated by that?


Sets up a rubber match and protects Page, the one who will still be wrestling 10 years from now


----------



## One Shed

Businessman said:


> Tony Khan needs some real star power to boost the show
> 
> He must be on the phone with Marko Stunt to negotiate a return and be part of the JB angle


Keith Lee right now:


----------



## RainmakerV2




----------



## NascarStan

Businessman said:


> Tony Khan needs some real star power to boost the show
> 
> He must be on the phone with Marko Stunt to negotiate a return and be part of the JB angle


And Jimmy Havoc


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Absolute banger, I usually hate roll ups but that was slick as fuck.
> 
> You put the strap on Danielson at your big show in two weeks and don't think twice about it.


Yeah same, i always give Bryan a pass for rollups cause it just comes off like the best wrestler in the world outmaneuvered you.


----------



## Sad Panda

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm late to the party. What are they gonna do with the title? Is there another tournament for the interim title?


Title was vacated. The tournament is for the belt.


----------



## WSE

Wolf Mark said:


> I'm late to the party. What are they gonna do with the title? Is there another tournament for the interim title?


Tourney for the title (not interim). 6 entrants. 2 auto to second round (Jericho and Mox).


----------



## Mr316

I like this Stokeley guy


----------



## Wolf Mark

redban said:


> Sets up a rubber match and protects Page, the one who will still be wrestling 10 years from now


You protect someone by being defeated by a soft move instead of a big impact one?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> True but he still was unprofessional and it's like saying words dont matter. They apparently do.


 There's a big difference between a relatively harmless piece of "inside baseball" and going if the fucking reservation like a 5 year old who just lost his Nintendo Switch privileges.


----------



## Geeee

I'm pissed off that my legal stream crapped out and I had to watch the Hangman vs Danielson match on a shitty illegal stream. *


----------



## SAMCRO

What a random group of motherfuckers jesus, no rhyme or reason, looks like names was picked at random out of a hat for this group.


----------



## RapShepard

Stokely


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 132694


Haha they made sure to even say they saved the dog.


----------



## Wolf Mark

WSE said:


> Tourney for the title (not interim). 6 entrants. 2 auto to second round (Jericho and Mox).


Thank you. I like this way more than the interim crap.


----------



## NascarStan

This is a visualization of what happened on Sunday in the locker room


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can we call this group... the Leftovers?


----------



## 3venflow

So are they with MJF or not? They handed him the ladder match. We need answers.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Soooooo is MJF not in the group anymore LMAO


----------



## 3venflow

Rampage looks GREAT (except the women's match).


----------



## RainmakerV2

One Shed said:


> Haha they made sure to even say they saved the dog.



Heroes I tell ya. Heroes.


----------



## redban

Why do they keep putting Dax in singles match against big names / champs. He’s a tag team guy who everyone knows won’t win


----------



## SAMCRO

God i'm so sick of the ROH titles, they don't even have a fucking tv show, yet they're walking around with titles from a company that doesn't even exist atm.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Another Mox-Allin match would be epic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Still showcasing a dead brand on AEW 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BestInTheWorld312




----------



## midgetlover69

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Soooooo is MJF not in the group anymore LMAO


not in single functioning braincell in all of aew

This whole group of jobbers came out just to say literally nothing. They actually said nothing


----------



## One Shed

RainmakerV2 said:


> Heroes I tell ya. Heroes.


In a universe where everyone records everything, and especially for a group that does that, there surely has to be some video, no?


----------



## Wolf Mark

Who Dat


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> God i'm so sick of the ROH titles, they don't even have a fucking tv show, yet they're walking around with titles from a company that doesn't even exist atm.



YOU get a belt..and YOU get a belt!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well, I am turning this off. Not watching boring Garcia and Yuta


----------



## PavelGaborik

Get this dork off my screen.


----------



## Geeee

this rapper sounds like Max Caster


----------



## One Shed

Who is this idiot?


----------



## Chris22

Uppercut me Claudio!


----------



## redban

who the hell is this dude on the mic


----------



## RainmakerV2

One Shed said:


> In a universe where everyone records everything, and especially for a group that does that, there surely has to be some video, no?



I can imagine Omega tip toeing to go pick up the dog while there's a brawl going on in the same room. I'm actually chuckling to myself thinking of it lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Having a dead brands championship as the main event is tragic


----------



## WSE

Save musical intros for PPV please. Keep the show moving.


----------



## somerandomfan

Is this one of Billy's other sons?


----------



## RapShepard

Westside Gunn[emoji91][emoji91]

But wrestling fans hate rappers lol


----------



## Adapting

Another Gunn? scissor me daddy?


----------



## Araragi

Oh dear


----------



## Trophies

Garcia's theme is a banger...but this rapper kinda sucks lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> this rapper sounds like Max Caster


That's an insult to Caster


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Soooooo is MJF not in the group anymore LMAO


Seems like a change of plans, the group is DOA anyways


----------



## SAMCRO

Tony really needs to stop trying to make Wheeler Yuta happen


----------



## 3venflow

If they don't put the clock and symbols on the screen, this isn't a real Pure match.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Well it was a good show, y'all. Fuck these geeks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

A dead company’s midcard title is main eventing Dynamite. 😂


----------



## Mr316

This should not close the show. Tony will never learn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not watching the meaningless main event because Bryan versus Hangman WAS the main event. It was a really good match and it had the correct winner. We leave happy tonight.*


----------



## PavelGaborik

Garcia is better than Yuta tbh.

I see both guys more as upper midcarders than the Main Eventers they're trying to portray them as though.

Garcia has more upside though, to me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I just keep watching because I want something to happen big by the end.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Uh considering there's 17 min of TV time then why are there judges needed lol


----------



## Chris22

Yuta & Garcia!


----------



## Wolf Mark

What's with the guys dressed in orange. Is that a diet version of the Guardian Angels?


----------



## Trophies

Matt Sydal looks so content as an AEW Agent.


----------



## SAMCRO

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Seems like a change of plans, the group is DOA anyways


Yeah hopefully its just a case of MJF paying them to do a job like hired guns.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trophies said:


> Garcia's theme is a banger...but this rapper kinda sucks lol


Garcia is still a bland geek.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Mr316 said:


> This should not close the show. Tony will never learn.




Already turned it over to ESPN.


----------



## Businessman

Remember back in the day when WWE had dead ass NWA titles being defended on Raw?

That's what this whole ROH thing reminds me of


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Not watching the meaningless main event because Bryan versus Hangman WAS the main event. It was a really good match and it had the correct winner. We leave happy tonight.*


Tony saw your thread and is rectifying everything for us .


----------



## 3venflow

If Kenny saved Larry the Dog, he should be promoted to President.


----------



## redban

Garcia gotta win. He has momentum after beating Bryan and being in between the Jericho / Bryan feud


----------



## RainmakerV2

As i figured, no follow up with Hobbs. Not even a pre tape.







Sigh.


----------



## NascarStan

So how many people are turning out right now?


----------



## Whoanma

Well, I think I’m going to “suspend” my subscription indefinitely as well, until Kenny Omega and co. come back, if they do come back.


----------



## Chan Hung




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Already turned it over to ESPN.


Don't blame you I turned it off too


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THANOS said:


> Tony saw your thread and is rectifying everything for us .


*I once again have nothing to complain about 🤷🏽‍♂️. Fantastic show.*


----------



## SAMCRO

redban said:


> Garcia gotta win. He has momentum after beating Bryan and being in between the Jericho / Bryan feud


I mean yeah he can't go from beating Bryan Danielson, then taking him to the limit, to then losing to Wheeler fucking Yuta.


----------



## One Shed

NascarStan said:


> So how many people are turning out right now?


Going to guess the same ~200,000 we have seen the last few weeks.


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah hopefully its just a case of MJF paying them to do a job like hired guns.


That's my assumption, we've seen him do it several times now. 

They're beneath him, though I don't like seeing Ethan Page in there, I genuinely think hes a talented mid card level talent.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> If Kenny saved Larry the Dog, he should be promoted to President.


Didn't Megha save the dog in Punk's version of the story?


----------



## CovidFan

Not often turning Dynamite off early but idgaf about this match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> Garcia gotta win. He has momentum after beating Bryan and being in between the Jericho / Bryan feud


I assure you a majority of people don't care about that geek


----------



## One Shed

SAMCRO said:


> I mean yeah he can't go from beating Bryan Danielson, then taking him to the limit, to then losing to Wheeler fucking Yuta.


This is AEW though. You know better than to say something like that.


----------



## Chan Hung

Whoanma said:


> We’ll I think I’m going to “suspend” my subscription indefinitely as well, until Kenny Omega and co. come back, if they do come back.


Yeah this is where AEW drops 250k. in the ratings lol. No way should they main event with a match like this. But okay then.


----------



## SAMCRO

NascarStan said:


> So how many people are turning out right now?


I imagine this is most people at home right now


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I predict a big ratings drop for the main event portion, a dead brand's championship being defended and two geeks wrestling in the main event


----------



## 3venflow

This will definitely lose viewers but I'm going to enjoy it. Two great young in-ring wrestlers. Yuta's push does need to be scaled back because he's likely to be a career midcarder, but Danny G has swagger and a much higher ceiling. Definitely a guy who'll peak after 30.


----------



## One Shed

Geeee said:


> Didn't Megha save the dog in Punk's version of the story?


I am going to go for the third possibility: Larry saved everyone else.


----------



## Sad Panda

Wonder if Jericho will turn on Garcia here


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

SAMCRO said:


> Storm has no business being the interim champion at all, no character, no charisma, mediocre in the ring, not even that over, i don't get this decision at all. But shes an ex wwe wrestler so Tony had to do it.


It's so she can take pictures of herself only covered by the belt for her OF and provide "outtakes" to TK in order to "earn" her continued employment.

For what it's worth I Iike Toni as a wrestler it was just too easy to let it go.


----------



## Ayres

Fall out? We are over here listening to some rapper that no one knows and fighting for the ROH belt that no one cares about in the main event. Straight TNA BS.
Felt like Ike AEW already ruined MJF’s ruin too


----------



## Geeee

If Omega really saved Punk's dog, I think they will work together and we will get the "work" that we all want. Punk loves that dog more than he hates Hanger


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I predict a big ratings drop for the main event portion, a dead brand's championship being defended and two geeks wrestling in the main event


Just realized how Punk shows you just how limited they are. No way you should have these guys in the main event. Who besides Khan would book this shit on national TV as a main event? This shit barely would grab ratings for Rampage.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed

I love that there was a literal dog in the room but the supposed biting incident did not involve him at all.


----------



## Araragi

Charisma just oozing from the screen in this one.


----------



## NascarStan

Ayres said:


> Fall out? We are over here listening to some rapper that no one knows and fighting for the ROH belt that no one cares about in the main event. Straight TNA BS.
> Felt like Ike AEW already ruined MJF’s ruin too


No TNA was just constant batshit booking 

A trainwreck you couldn't turn away

This is literally a 205 match


----------



## THANOS

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I once again have nothing to complain about 🤷🏽‍♂️. Fantastic show.*


I agree man! It honestly has an air of polish to it. I don't know what it is. It definitely feels like a fresh start though.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

As a Buffalo gal, I apologize to everyone who has to put up with this Garcia main event.

The only thing that can save us right now is BAY BAY


----------



## 3venflow

🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567689979094245378


----------



## FrankenTodd

This has gotta be Twilight Zone. No way I’m watching Garcia in main event.

Tony get your house in order.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSE

AEW has in the past had their highest anticipated match before the "main event". They dont treat TV's like PPV's when it comes to that. 

This match is going to be good, but IMO MJF/Mox should have ended the show. Tony announcement at the beginning, but save the promo for the end of the show.


----------



## One Shed

Eastwood said:


> As a Buffalo gal, I apologize to everyone who has to put up with this Garcia main event.
> 
> The only thing that can save us right now is BAY BAY


If Baby was healthy, he would be front and center (he would have to be so he could be seen) in the world title tournament. So, no dice I think.


----------



## DRose1994

Ehhh not a fan of these two 180 lb guys trading Germans for 3 minutes like they’re Benoit or Angle or Taz. The visual isn’t doing it for me


----------



## Adapting

Suplex City?


----------



## 3venflow

That avalanche German was bruuuutal!


----------



## Chan Hung

Araragi said:


> Charisma just oozing from the screen in this one.


Static TV has more charisma than both of these geeks


----------



## Mr316

Araragi said:


> Charisma just oozing from the screen in this one.


Reminds me of a great Raw main event in 2001 with Austin and Kurt Angle


----------



## Not Lying

This is giving me Mercedes Martinez vs Deonna Purazzo vibes of "what a terrible set up to fail placement"

The problem is these guys aren't top 20 best presented guys in AEW overall. Like, wtf, how does it main event. Hometown boy shit?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Adapting said:


> Hayter is hotter by a large margin.


Why are people arguing over which good looking woman is better looking? Everyone had their own preferences both women are attractive and nobody cares what you masturbate too.


----------



## Chan Hung

Eastwood said:


> As a Buffalo gal, I apologize to everyone who has to put up with this Garcia main event.
> 
> The only thing that can save us right now is BAY BAY


I'll take Adam Cole over these two geeks. I mean even OC in the main event is better than this shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

One Shed said:


> If Baby was healthy, he would be front and center (he would have to be so he could be seen) in the world title tournament. So, no dice I think.


It has been reported he was healthy enough to even be back at All Out, so, I’m just gonna keep stroking myself until he shows up any day now.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> If Omega really saved Punk's dog, I think they will work together and we will get the "work" that we all want. Punk loves that dog more than he hates Hanger


What is this? I've seen this posted a couple of times now without context.


----------



## 3venflow

Yutes doing the one night heel gig in Danny's hometown.


----------



## Mr316

Not Lying said:


> This is giving me Mercedes Martinez vs Deonna Purazzo vibes of "what a terrible set up to fail placement"
> 
> The problem is these guys aren't top 20 best presented guys in AEW overall. Like, wtf, how does it main event. Hometown boy shit?


Almost as bad


----------



## RainmakerV2

I love dogs but holy shit Punks dog is one ugly dog.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

PavelGaborik said:


> What is this? I've seen this posted a couple of times now without context.


Apparently, Omega got Larry out of the locker room to safety during the altercation.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Have to admit, other than one move, that match doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Mr316

Atleast crowd is into it


----------



## One Shed

Eastwood said:


> Apparently, Omega got Larry out of the locker room to safety during the altercation.


Mannnnn if Tony had been the one sneaking off with the dog during the fight, the memes would be unending for years.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is awful.


----------



## 3venflow

These two are early to mid 20s and work like vets in terms of fluidity and psychology. Their characters/personas obviously need a lot of work, but they can't be faulted for ring work.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Atleast crowd is into it


Yep. Khan gave out his coke to everyone tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wtf r these rules? No punches?


----------



## One Shed

Jericho now FOUR inches away from that TV screen.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another face vs face match. Seriously AEW needs to stop that shit and stop splitting their fanbase.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Good guy Kenny saving Larry the dog


----------



## Hell No

Garcia should win it since he has the momentum.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Did someone just say he’s so deep?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hell No said:


> Garcia should win it since he has the momentum.


He has the momentum of a wet paper bag


----------



## Wolf Mark

This was your main event. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## NascarStan

And its over 

AND NEW CHAMPION OF A DEAD COMPANY DANIEL GARCIA


----------



## One Shed

Did he reverse hump him to death?


----------



## Geeee

The last 5 minutes of that match were solid. Crowd was really hype for Garcia


----------



## 3venflow

Danny Boy 😍

From two broken legs in a car wreck to champeen.


----------



## Hell No

Good match and Garcia got a good pop...badass theme.


----------



## Trophies

Good shit for Garcia.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wolf Mark said:


> This was your main event. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


What's worse is they didn't showcase their own brand in the main event, they had to promote ROH lmfao.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

That was the gayest looking thing I've ever seen in a match.


----------



## The XL 2

A lot of CAWs in that ring


----------



## redban

Silly submission hold. He puts his head right at the person’s shoulder. The person receiving the move can just start punching Garcia’s head


----------



## RapShepard

I've been wrong Bryan has helped Garcia so far. Props to Tony


----------



## Sad Panda

What a fucking pop. Good for Garcia.


----------



## Whoanma

F*ck Khan & Punk.


----------



## Chris22

Slay me Daniel!


----------



## Trophies

Jericho looks so heartbroken lol


----------



## Hell No

Sad Panda said:


> What a fucking pop. Good for Garcia.


Yeah that was really nice pop.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well I thought something might have happened after the match, so yeah, strange main event.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> What's worse is they didn't showcase their own brand in the main event, they had to promote ROH lmfao.


Really mind-boggling.


----------



## DrEagles

Double turn incoming with Garcia and Yuta. Yuta is joining daddy Jericho and Garcia is joining daddy Danielson


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> I've been wrong Bryan has helped Garcia so far. Props to Tony



It's his hometown...ehhh. I wouldn't go too far into it.


----------



## The XL 2

If you ever want to create Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta in a wrestling game, just go to the create a wrestler menu and immediately hit finish.


----------



## Mr316

Good show overall


----------



## Wolf Mark

From Incredible Heat: Punk vs The Elite

To two Ghosts fighting in the ring. 

WTF


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

redban said:


> doesnt WWE acknowledge other promotions championship. Ric Flair’s16 time championships count how many NWA reigns?


14 non WWE title Reigns but WWE didn't acknowledge ANY of them until they owned the rights to the library that contains most if not all of them.


----------



## Araragi

Goodnight RIHOMANIACS and jabronie marks without a life who don't know it's a work when you work a work and work yourself in to a shoot marks


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Yeah that shit was MID for a show coming off a PPV...They actually made MJF coming back not even a big deal lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2

The XL 2 said:


> If you ever want to create Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta in a wrestling game, just go to the create a wrestler menu and immediately hit finish.



Ho Lee shit lol


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> It's his hometown...ehhh. I wouldn't go too far into it.


Fair point on the hometown. But he's gotten a crowd interaction ever since he beat Bryan and Bryan & Jericho fighting to be his mentor adds some spice to him. 

So it's only fair to admit maybe I was wrong as fuck and this story is going to work for him. Because at the moment it is getting him reactions. I haven't enjoyed it, but if it works it works you know.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Garcia got a big pop cuz he was in his hometown, we will see how quiet it is everywhere else.


----------



## The XL 2

Khan has no idea how to format a show. They way he places shit is all over the place.


----------



## Not Lying

Good show. Bryan's redemption begins now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Kind of symbolic


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Kind of symbolic


Look how damn fine bay bay is.


----------



## 3venflow

Great wrestling on the show, not a huge amount of storylines kicking off for a post-PPV cycle though. It felt more continuation of the previous cycle than new cycle besides MJF. I guess some plans are in the bin right now as they've had to throw guys in the tournament. A bit of a dark cloud hovering over it with what's going on. Hopefully that can be clarified by next week.

I'd have probably switched Hangman vs Danielson (very high-level TV match between two established names) and Garcia vs Yutes but at least the latter had the hometown hero theme and his title win got a big pop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Eastwood said:


> Look how damn fine bay bay is.



Those little skinny arms were struggling to hold that mic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Those little skinny arms were struggling to hold that mic.


How fucking dare you.


----------



## NascarStan

Decent show 

MJF was great and Hangman vs Bryan was good

Main event was good wrestling but I couldn't give a fuck

6/10


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was always going to be a weird show for storylines, as most of their plans were ruined.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chan Hung said:


> Or suspended?


BOTH maybe fired too pending an investigation into his backstage politicking and alleged attitude issues.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> F*ck Khan & Punk.


We waited 3000000000 days for Kenny’s return…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Real solid show tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So Danielson finally gets a big win. Then he'll beat Jericho and should beat Mox too at Arthur Ashe.

There is something that troubles be about what MJF said. He said he could use his chip at any time. If Danielson wins the goddamn AEW World title and we get a replay of Summerslam 2013, I will be pissed off big. He better not have a few minute reign unless the idea is for him to win it back later.

Good show. I knew Danielson was winning and laughed when Jericho confirmed as much.


----------



## 3venflow

Just saw a take I'd tend to agree with. It felt kind of like Dynamite in 2019. With suspensions and other things, there was a handful of top guys, popular midcarders and in-development young guys. The smaller roster meant more time to breathe and less of a frantic nature. A heavy focus on wrestling and the titles.


----------



## One Shed

DrEagles said:


> Double turn incoming with Garcia and Yuta. Yuta is joining daddy Jericho and Garcia is joining daddy Danielson


Would anyone notice?


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> Just saw a take I'd tend to agree with. It felt kind of like Dynamite in 2019. With suspensions and other things, there was a handful of top guys, popular midcarders and in-development young guys. The smaller roster meant more time to breathe and less of a frantic nature. A heavy focus on wrestling and the titles.


It felt like 2019 until that stupid ROH main event.


----------



## Chan Hung

If i was Tony, i would just put the following on Dynamite to load up the starpower: I wouldn't split it since they really need that starpower right now. Just feature top stars, maybe a couple lower carders. That's it.

MJF
Samoa Joe
Chris Jericho
Bryan Danielson
Britt Baker
Miro
Hobbs
Starks
Jon Moxley
Wardlow
Claudio
Etc....


----------



## DrEagles

One Shed said:


> Would anyone notice?


I like Garcia quite a bit. Yuta can fuck off though


----------



## Chan Hung

One Shed said:


> Would anyone notice?


Or care? lol Really.


----------



## Geeee

The XL 2 said:


> Khan has no idea how to format a show. They way he places shit is all over the place.


I definitely would not be a good person to format a show because I find that I just don't care what order things go in.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The XL 2 said:


> If you ever want to create Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta in a wrestling game, just go to the create a wrestler menu and immediately hit finish.


 Quality shit right here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yuta vs Wheeler on a main event show prime time is just how behind Khan is on proper placement of matches. WWE would never do a rookie mistake.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Yuta vs Wheeler on a main event show prime time is just how behind Khan is on proper placement of matches. WWE would never do a rookie mistake.


Didn't RAW just have Aliyah winning in the main event?


----------



## grecefar

Good episode.

Happy to see MJF back.

Finally Danielson won and for the looks of it, he is going to win against Jericho for sure, he already stealed Garcia from him.


----------



## 3venflow

2PAC


----------



## Not Lying

Great opener. Mox is the best wrestlers in the world. 

Best Friends should have won. They're much more over. Lucha Bro sucks and I'm done waiting for Penta to go solo. PAC will fuck off again off TV for 2 months probably. Spends half his time in UK nd barely does anything on TV. Most Irrelevant double champ I can think off. The day Best Friends win some gold the crowd will explode.

The crowd was much more into the Hayrer and DMD story at All Out, and Toni's win in the middle of that came out of nowhere and a bit flat. She needs a fresh start and some momentum, Maybe her vs Serena next, just don't make her start with Nyla Rose FFS. Decent showing by Ford. She's heavilt underutilised comparred to Tay and Anna Jay, she's better than both.

Bryan finally wins. Anyone notice some weird tension early on from Hangman? 
Bryan carried the match earlier on. Great showing.

Seeing it all, I want Darby to be the next world champion, beating Bryan in the finals. But objectively Bryan is the best choice for sure. Let him go and have some classics for that belt with literally anyone he faces. Give me Bryan vs Joe, MJF, Sammy, Darby, Omega, Page, the other Page, Hobbs, Dax, Miro.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Just saw a take I'd tend to agree with. It felt kind of like Dynamite in 2019. With suspensions and other things, there was a handful of top guys, popular midcarders and in-development young guys. The smaller roster meant more time to breathe and less of a frantic nature. A heavy focus on wrestling and the titles.


100% agree with this.


----------



## thorn123

Excellent show after an excellent ppv.

jericho is just the gift that keeps on giving. I hope he wins it all. (Did he give away the hangman Danielson resul)


----------



## Saintpat

Mr316 said:


> Yes. That was before the media scrum.


Yes, I’m pointing out the irony.

Something about counting chickens.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not Lying said:


> Great opener. Mox is the best wrestlers in the world.
> 
> Best Friends should have won. They're much more over. Lucha Bro sucks and I'm done waiting for Penta to go solo. PAC will fuck off again off TV for 2 months probably. Spends half his time in UK nd barely does anything on TV. Most Irrelevant double champ I can think off. The day Best Friends win some gold the crowd will explode.
> 
> The crowd was much more into the Hayrer and DMD story at All Out, and Toni's win in the middle of that came out of nowhere and a bit flat. She needs a fresh start and some momentum, Maybe her vs Serena next, just don't make her start with Nyla Rose FFS. Decent showing by Ford. She's heavilt underutilised comparred to Tay and Anna Jay, she's better than both.
> 
> Bryan finally wins. Anyone notice some weird tension early on from Hangman?
> Bryan carried the match earlier on. Great showing.
> 
> Seeing it all, I want Darby to be the next world champion, beating Bryan in the finals. But objectively Bryan is the best choice for sure. Let him go and have some classics for that belt with literally anyone he faces. Give me Bryan vs Joe, MJF, Sammy, Darby, Omega, Page, the other Page, Hobbs, Dax, Miro.


That would be cool with danielson, but I do fear a MJF "cash in". Danielson does deserve a great run building to feuds with Omega, and Punk if he is still active. I really want him to get Forbidden Door match next year too. :fingerscrossed.


----------



## KingofKings1524

This was supposed to be the demise of AEW, right? Instead, they put on one of the best two hours I’ve ever seen. Enjoy it.


----------



## GarpTheFist

The show was a disappointment considering how much hype it had. Even the MJF segment was kind of a let down but still he made it really fun because he's that good. That opening promo kind of made the tournament pointless because now it's obvious that mox is winning, way too predictable.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Felt like proper old school AEW that one.


----------



## CM Buck

1.MJF is a God damn treasure and has been sorely missed
2. Decent Cena type promo by Mox 
3. A wrong has been committed. The best friends deserved the trios far more. The titles should be held by those who have carried the company on their backs every week without backstage bs or passport issues. Say what you will about the gimmicks but the 3 of them have been as consistent as you can get. Death triangle have barely been a complete triangle for 3 months despite being around for 3 years 
4. Meh women.
5. Fun Wardlow squash and thank fuck he doesn't have that God awful theme anymore 
6. Hangman may be a soft millennial bitch but him vs Bryan is always quality 
7. Alright build for the tag titles 
8. Pointless beat down segment 
9. Decent JB promo
10. Grapple fuck main event did nothing for me. These guys aren't thatcher or sabre Jr or Bryan Danielson or William regal


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Bit pissed off Bucks and Omega weren't on the show, there was no need to do that...


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Dynamite was better than Raw or NXT!!!!!!

The overall show was very mid, but wasn't a dumpster fire for once. The opening though... 👌 chefs kiss!

I loved a few things on Dynamite tonight. Toni Storm had a solid yet forgettable match. The opening segment was really well done with Tony Khan STRIPPING those 4 douchebags of their titles, LOOOOOOOOOOOOVED IT!!! Now, fire all 4 of them and make an example, show the roster and world he doesn't fuck around and it'll also improve the product having those 4 locker room cancers gone. MJF was brilliant, and should be the top guy going forward. Moxley was ok tonight surprisingly. This is probably the best AEW men's division segment I've seen since Moxs 2019 debut.


----------



## Error_404

"Ravishing" Bryan Danielson???


----------



## Geert Wilders

why do I feel like Hangman and Danielson have some real life dislike towards each other


----------



## zkorejo

Mox is officially the Ace of AEW. Not Omega, Not Punk, Cody never was it, it's Mox. 

This guy always pulls through and is right there to pick shit back up on his back and run whenever he's needed to. Kind of funny something shitty happens everytime he plans a vacation and he has to stay and clean the mess others made. Happened after barbed wire death match dud and now this. 

That promo was legendary. He gave the title it's prestige with those passionate words. 

MJF return was done so well. I was a bit confused and I thought they will run with MJF as babyface of the company for now but the pandering was just too much for me to believe it. I liked how he revealed he's still the Dick of AEW as soon as Mox called him out on his BS. 

Hangman vs Bryan was a great match. I get a feeling both men don't really like each other but the chemistry they have in the ring together is just really good. 

It's time for Bryan to win the title. No interim nonsense.. no bullshit. Just a great match with Moxley and win it at NY show. 

I'm glad Darby is in the tournament. All big names in the tourny which is cool, except Sammy.

This show had the first year AEW vibes. The MJF and then especially Mox's promo really set the right tone of the show. 

Garcia winning was his moment. I liked the ending of the match and the aftermath. Have Bryan beat Jericho next week and Garcia officially jumps ship to BCC.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> why do I feel like Hangman and Danielson have some real life dislike towards each other


You feel that way, because it is clear as day they are extremely stiff with each other. For example, Bryan locks on the LeBell lock and is really grinding Page’s fucking nose. Page gets out of it, and he immediately starts delivering some of the stiffest knees to Bryan’s head that looked like he was telling him to knock it the fuck off.

I really dislike the liberties that Bryan takes with basically every opponent. If you can’t work without inflicting some level of pain on your opponent, then you don’t know how to work. Take that stupid shit to UFC if you want to be “legit” but don’t fucking legit lay your shit in when the objective is to make people believe it is real.


----------



## Dizzie

Good to see some common sense prevailed and death triangle won, the worse thing about the trios title scene is because of the lack of trios team, the butt buddies and dork order will get even more air time than they already do.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost

"You're so full of...crap."- Jon Moxley 

That kind of settles whether they were told to ease up on the cursing or not. When was the last time the word crap was used over shit?


----------



## PG Punk

rich110991 said:


> Bryan is a heel.


I disagree. The BCC are babyfaces.


----------



## chronoxiong

Dynamite was okay this week. Amazing opening promo from MJF and then Moxley coming out to interrupt him. MJF felt like a babyface here until he went back to heel mode. These two should have the next feud for the World Title since CM Punk is as injury prone as Kevin Nash. Not sure on Death Triangle winning the Trios Title but it what it is. I like Penelope Ford's outfit in her match against Toni Storm. Nice to see Toni Storm as Champ for now. I couldn't help but stare at Anna Jay during that JAS backstage promo. Jericho did sounded like his one of his younger personas though. Wardlow needs a real opponent for his TNT Title. How about Miro? 

Hangman Page vs Bryan Danielson was the match of the night. About time Danielson got a much needed win. Main event was whatever to me because I still dont care about the ROH Titles. But happy for Daniel Garcia on winning the Pure Title. The ending of this makes sense since Danielson gets a rematch against Jericho next week. Two hours went by fast for this show.


----------



## Geert Wilders

bdon said:


> You feel that way, because it is clear as day they are extremely stiff with each other. For example, Bryan locks on the LeBell lock and is really grinding Page’s fucking nose. Page gets out of it, and he immediately starts delivering some of the stiffest knees to Bryan’s head that looked like he was telling him to knock it the fuck off.
> 
> I really dislike the liberties that Bryan takes with basically every opponent. If you can’t work without inflicting some level of pain on your opponent, then you don’t know how to work. Take that stupid shit to UFC if you want to be “legit” but don’t fucking legit lay your shit in when the objective is to make people believe it is real.


You’re right. It’s also how they approached each other before the match began. Bryan looked like he was there to do his job and leave. Page went to shake his hand - nothing. And the blows were stiff. At one point I thought Page gave Bryan a receipt. Additionally the match ended and Danielson left without anything. This guy is meant to be a face.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> You’re right. It’s also how they approached each other before the match began. Bryan looked like he was there to do his job and leave. Page went to shake his hand - nothing. And the blows were stiff. At one point I thought Page gave Bryan a receipt. Additionally the match ended and Danielson left without anything. This guy is meant to be a face.


I don’t care for Bryan. Dude is out there shoot style wrestling with everyone and has been his entire career while getting called such a great worker. If you can’t wrestle without purposely inflicting pain, then you don’t know how to fucking work. Period.


----------



## Gwi1890

PG Punk said:


> I disagree. The BCC are babyfaces.


Danielson Comes out the heel tunnel though and reminded you as such when Claudio was his replacement for blood and guts


----------



## FrankieDs316

Last nights episode was actually pretty good. It shows that Punk and all the members of the Elite arent needed.


----------



## Jedah

Well, I can give credit to the company for at least trying to fix the mess its awful management created and to make amends with the fans, as seen in the words of Moxley, Jericho, Wardlow, etc.

However, we still saw many of the same problems that have proven persistent ulcers on display last night.

1. Yet another tournament, meaning more meaningless matches because we ultimately know MJF is getting the title. Everything until then will feel purely transitional. If they wanted to keep MJF heel, he should have just been handed it and gotten gigaton level heel heat.

2. Why is the Acclaimed getting another title shot after they just lost? Again, if they wanted to crown the Acclaimed and do it at Grand Slam - _just don't give them the title shot at All Out to begin with!_ Why is this so hard?

3. The show and its bloated titles on display. The trios title remains a bad idea and the Ring of Honor titles again feel like bloat. Garcia and Yuta had a good match but that was it. I don't regard this as some kind of star making moment. Ring of Honor remains a dead brand until it can actually get a TV deal.

On the other hand there were some other good things.

1. The attempt to rehabilitate Wardlow. Let's see if the money mark can maintain attention for more than one week.

2. Fantastic match between Hangman and Danielson.

3. Good segment with Stokley and co.

4. Treating the women's division as something other than an afterthought.

Still many questions about the future of the company and, rightly, Tony Khan has lost the trust of the fans, as seen in the boos he got last night.


----------



## IronMan8

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> "You're so full of...crap."- Jon Moxley
> 
> That kind of settles whether they were told to ease up on the cursing or not. When was the last time the word crap was used over shit?


Good point! I didn't even notice.


----------



## LongPig666

Well done AEW for quickly dealing with this backstage ego trash. From Khans' two announcements to MJF's opener - which was genius and then straight to business with Mox.

The shirt nearly beats MJF.

Great promo by Mox.

Good show.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I don’t care for Bryan. Dude is out there shoot style wrestling with everyone and has been his entire career while getting called such a great worker. If you can’t wrestle without purposely inflicting pain, then you don’t know how to fucking work. Period.


Omega used to work stiff against guys like ishii and shit back in Japan. That's what strong style is. The strikes are snug. Ospreay is the same occasionally


----------



## Jay Trotter

MJF needed to come out breathing fire in fresh impactful material in his return to AEW. It was just too much of a garden variety promo for my taste that leaned too heavily into the repetitive rehash of name dropping the WWE. He's been forced down this road one too many times and he's too great to be stuck in that wheel. Brilliant delivery. Fantastic on mic. Most riveting character in the promotion (by far) and it's time strap a rocket to him. I know they were backed up against the wall and veered off the original plans. I am not going to critique the show too much for that reason. AEW made the best of a bad situation and played it safe by relying on the workrate. 

As far as the Daniel Garcia story, I just don't think it's the hook to sustain fans for two hours in the main event for a ROH title that nobody cares about.


----------



## Geeee

Jay Trotter said:


> MJF needed to come out breathing fire in fresh impactful material in his return to AEW. It was just too much of a garden variety promo for my taste that leaned too heavily into the repetitive rehash of name dropping the WWE. He's been forced down this road one too many times and he's too great to be stuck in that wheel. Brilliant delivery. Fantastic on mic. Most riveting character in the promotion (by far) and it's time strap a rocket to him. I know they were backed up against the wall and veered off the original plans. I am not going to critique the show too much for that reason. AEW made the best of a bad situation and played it safe by relying on the workrate.
> 
> As far as the Daniel Garcia story, I just don't think it's the hook to sustain fans for two hours in the main event for a ROH title that nobody cares about.


I mean MJF was obviously going to target CM Punk, since Punk was champ and MJF was #1 contender. Instead, he had to cut a promo where he awkwardly was not allowed to even mention CM Punk


----------



## rich110991

In a few weeks we might have an MJF vs Bryan Danielson feud for the title, possibly Mox as well, and I’m here for it.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> Omega used to work stiff against guys like ishii and shit back in Japan. That's what strong style is. The strikes are snug. Ospreay is the same occasionally


Yes. That is NJPW. That is a part of the deal when you sign up…

Don’t pull that shit in matches where your opponent is expecting to “work”.


----------



## Geeee

I think that for the most part, Danielson is a guy whose stuff looks good but he's not really potatoing guys. You can tell because he has the respect of the majority of his peers and if he worked stiff, I don't believe this would be the case. I mean, Bryan has worked Randy Orton 1000 times and he has gotten multiple guys fired for working stiff.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Yes. That is NJPW. That is a part of the deal when you sign up…
> 
> Don’t pull that shit in matches where your opponent is expecting to “work”.


My point is Bryan Danielson was trained by hard nuts like William regal and influenced by Finley and the European style.

It's physical and less flashy. It doesn't mean they can't work or are dangerous. And it's not like Hangman can't dish it out.

Not everyone should be afraid to throw the odd potato


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ham and Egger said:


> 'Where's my music???" 🤣


best thing they've done

his new theme is ASS - this old theme is great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Eastwood said:


> Wardlow mentioned reading he lost his momentum.
> 
> Wardlow reads WF confirmed.


ok... I confess....

I'm Wardlow

ITS DADDY LICCS WORLD HERE NOOOWWWWWW!!!


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> My point is Bryan Danielson was trained by hard nuts like William regal and influenced by Finley and the European style.
> 
> It's physical and less flashy. It doesn't mean they can't work or are dangerous. And it's not like Hangman can't dish it out.
> 
> Not everyone should be afraid to throw the odd potato


Everyone should go in and say fuck working and just make it an old-fashioned fist fight.

It’s bullshit. Hate the Road Warriors and Steiners doing that shit back in the day, like it today even less.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> best thing they've done
> 
> his new theme is ASS - this old theme is great


I don't like the old theme either but at least it doesn't have fake Wardlow chants in it and has a traditional verse-chorus structure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Businessman said:


> Tony Khan needs some real star power to boost the show
> 
> He must be on the phone with Marko Stunt to negotiate a return and be part of the JB angle


no lies

Bringing back Marko Stunt right now - to run around and heel it up with Christian and Luchasaurus - playing the JB role

will be pretty fucking funny IMO


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> You feel that way, because it is clear as day they are extremely stiff with each other. For example, Bryan locks on the LeBell lock and is really grinding Page’s fucking nose. Page gets out of it, and he immediately starts delivering some of the stiffest knees to Bryan’s head that looked like he was telling him to knock it the fuck off.
> 
> I really dislike the liberties that Bryan takes with basically every opponent. If you can’t work without inflicting some level of pain on your opponent, then you don’t know how to work. Take that stupid shit to UFC if you want to be “legit” but don’t fucking legit lay your shit in when the objective is to make people believe it is real.


Well - we've learned not only is Hangman a fucking badass that Punker does not want to mention when they are in the same room, knocking out people with his lariat - we also learned Hangman does not give a fuck about anything and he will cut a promo on you being a douche

AND we have also learned Hangman will potato a motherfucker back if he tries to get fresh, even if its Bryan Danielson

HANGMAN IS AEW's HAKU confirmed!


----------



## 3venflow

A cool fact:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567674476560777217
This is the third time DT/Best Friends have gone back to feuding with each other, the other time leading to PAC and OC in that banger three-way match with Omega at DoN 2021.

PAC is also the first wrestler to hold two *AEW* titles at one time. Which is funny considering he went a few years without any gold after (reportedly) being considered to be the first world champ.

Fenix and Penta also picked up their second AEW titles.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

How the fuck can they give them the trios championship? Bucks and Omega were fucking defending themselves. Political correctness gone fucking mad. 😡😡😡


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

What kind of womens match was that?! It was just Liv Morgan vs Liv Morgan 😂


----------



## Nakahoeup

bdon said:


> Everyone should go in and say fuck working and just make it an old-fashioned fist fight.
> 
> It’s bullshit. Hate the Road Warriors and Steiners doing that shit back in the day, like it today even less.


Lol Look out Bryan fans. He found another target. Get ready for this guy to spam the forum with " Danielson can't work" bullshit lol.


----------



## bdon

Nakahoeup said:


> Lol Look out Bryan fans. He found another target. Get ready for this guy to spam the forum with " Danielson can't work" bullshit lol.


Not at all. I love Road Warriors and Steiners. I enjoy Bryan and believe he should be champion.

Just wish he’d ease the fuck up a little. Kept waiting for he and Jericho to become a full-fledged fist fight Sunday lol


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Everyone should go in and say fuck working and just make it an old-fashioned fist fight.
> 
> It’s bullshit. Hate the Road Warriors and Steiners doing that shit back in the day, like it today even less.


If every strike was designed to hurt I would agree but the odd bit of realism enhances a match. 

And it's not like Bryan takes liberties with everyone. Just the ones who can give it back.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> If every strike was designed to hurt I would agree but the odd bit of realism enhances a match.
> 
> And it's not like Bryan takes liberties with everyone. Just the ones who can give it back.


He stomped Colt’s fucking tooth out of his head haha


----------



## Aedubya

Businessman said:


> LOL at Khan getting booed
> 
> Guy is a heel he should be an on screen character the asshole Mr. Khan


He should be called " Mr McKhan "


----------



## 3venflow

A great trilogy. Even the third match, put together at a moment's notice, was great.


----------



## 3venflow

People seemed to like the 'less is more' format of this show. It's currently rating as the 10th best edition of Dynamite ever on Cagematch with an average rating of 8.75. Maybe TK will see that using a smaller roster isn't too bad, as long as you rotate wisely. The frantic pace ones are good every now and then, especially leading into a PPV, but shows like Wednesday's could be the norm.


----------



## Saintpat

I wish Tony would take this opportunity to reset and freshen up the stage/presentation a bit.

Not a complete makeover, but a new coat of paint so to speak — maybe update graphics, bring back some of the color of early shows, etc. Or at least have a ‘bigger’ staging for PPVs.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, I gave this week’s episode of Dynamite an 8 on Cagematch; but that’s only because I was really bummed about CM Punk and the Elite being gone.

It was honestly the first time that I was genuinely bummed watching Dynamite (but mostly in the 1st hour). I got over my disappointment in the 2nd hour though.

The show itself was still pretty damn good, but the indefinite absence of Punk and the Elite was what brought me down at first.

Otherwise, I probably would’ve given this show a 9 due to the historical significance of this week’s episode; especially going forward


----------



## ibbpe

When some of you say "geek" do you mean "strong, athletic, cardiovascularly-fit guy who isn't an overweight, PED-bloated douche but would still beat the crap out of you in a real-life fight"?


----------

